# Forum Pet Peeves



## NutMeg (Dec 3, 2007)

Online etiquette can be difficult at times, but are there particular things that happen on forums that get on your nerves? 

Something that really annoys me is when someone goes digging through old threads, finds one that hasn't been posted on for over a year and then posts on the original topic expecting the OP to reply. I'm not talking about threads that don't "expire" like "name your five favourite MAC lipsticks" for example, but the threads about a problem with the boss, or a situation with one's boyfriend that have clearly been long since resolved. All I'm asking is that you check the date on the original post, or even the most recent one.

Anyone else? And keep it nice.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 3, 2007)

I dislike when differing points of view arise in a thread and people try to get mods to close the thread b/c they're offended. I also hate when they try to get everyone to "agree to disagree" so they don't have to restrain themselves from reading things they disagree with and continuing to comment.

Additionally, I don't understand when people take things really, really personally on an Internet message board and accuse others of having nefarious stereotyped views about X,Y, or Z.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 3, 2007)

Something that annoys me is:
I'll ask a question that somewhat relates to the original topic (but not big enough to start a new topic for) and nobody answers it. Sometimes I'll re-ask a question that someone else asked, and nobody answers it. Its like everyone ignores the fact that you even posted. But then when you start a new topic to ask a question, they tell you that the topic already exists (back in 2005) and to do a search. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another thing that bothers me: Thanks. When I start a topic, whether its about my personal life or just about something dumb, I try to thank the people who respond. I used to thank everyone, then I realized that that wasn't exactly practical. I still give my thanks when I appreciate what someone said or when they've took time out to help me, etc. When I reply to someone's topic, I might not really have much to say except for "i'm sorry that happened" or "well if I was in that situation, I would have ________" And then 20 people post underneath me and most of them get thanked for their comments, except for me. Its not really a big deal to me who gives me thanks, its more like...childish? Like, wow what a way to point out that you didn't give two shits about what I posted than to thank every other poster except me. LoL. I'm not here to tell anyone who to thank or the rules of thanking, lol....sometimes the whole idea of it can just get childish though. In my opinion. If you guys get what I mean.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_I dislike when differing points of view arise in a thread and people try to get mods to close the thread b/c they're offended. I also hate when they try to get everyone to "agree to disagree" so they don't have to restrain themselves from reading things they disagree with and continuing to comment.

Additionally, I don't understand when people take things really, really personally on an Internet message board and accuse others of having nefarious stereotyped views about X,Y, or Z._

 
Everything I would have said! Couldn't have put it any better myself.

I also can't stand hypocrites. 

I won't go any further, as I will get myself in trouble.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 3, 2007)

Certain people's attitudes bug me from time to time but I don't concern myself with that or care too much.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 3, 2007)

People who get shitty after you give them appropriate, non-offensive CC.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 3, 2007)

Also when people don't give you any feedback after a sale or swap


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 3, 2007)

Orthographic mistakes which could have easily been avoided.  Especially that horrid " C U L8er" kind of stuff.  Common mistakes like "separate" as "seperate" don't really bother me though.


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 3, 2007)

this is pretty generic and insignificant considering it's not just a board specific problem, but misspellings of things that have been typed out millions of times on here correctly.  what can i say, i'm a spelling freak (and have been since i was a kid).

the three biggest ones?  lose, concealer, and a lot.  lose does not = loose, concealer only has one 'o' and a lot is two words.  

it's dumb but just a minor annoyance.


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_a lot is two words.  



_

 
Im guilty of this sometimes, even though I know it's 2 words! Im actually surprised that the English language hasn't added this shortening yet (albeit is my favourite mushed up word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

*Separate - sep A RAT e*

I would like to add to this spelling list:
Words that end in 'ing' having an 'e' where no 'e' should be. Either you're horribly lazy, or you need to go back to primary school.


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Orthographic mistakes which could have easily been avoided.  Especially that horrid " C U L8er" kind of stuff.  Common mistakes like "separate" as "seperate" don't really bother me though._

 
I can never bloody understand 'text speak'! Also adding 'z' on the end of words, especially if it was meant to be a 's' isnt clever IMO - it's a sign you have spent too long on teenage/gamer message boards. That gets my goat every time!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't stand the bickering.  I am definitely one of the people who encourages the agree to disagree idea.  You can't convince anyone with an opposing point when they are just as strong in their conviction as you are.  You just end up going back and forth back and forth back and forth back and forth back and forth and it's not neccesary.  Once you've made your point leave the shit alone.  I can see commenting once or twice more so that you can eloborate or correct any misinterpretations but other than that just stop.

Ohhh...and this bugs the hell out of me.  I hate when someone is so busy picking apart someone's post and commenting on everything they have said that they miss the overall point the person was trying to make.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't mind 1337 speak, as long as the person speaking it is using it to be ironic and not because they're an idiot.

What really annoys me, and I see it alot here, is when people post replies to a thread or even a thread itself, when the same question or thread is 2 spots above or below the very thing you just posted. Is it really that hard to use the search function? I know that threads get busy and sometimes it's hard to drudge through 15 pages of conversation to get an answer to your query, but if it's on the same damn page, you have no excuse!


----------



## lvgz (Dec 4, 2007)

spelling.. well some people just cant spell, so that doesnt really bother me too much. i correct my friends online but on a forum, what can you do, right? minor mistakes are alright, but i dont like it when people dont spell correctly on purpose.

the whole typing in all caps except for i's or just in all caps, period, bothers me. WHY DO PEOPLE NEED TO TYPE LiKE THiS THROUGHOUT THEiR WHOLE POST? seriously. haha undo the caps lock, please!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

Jesus....I have a friend who sends me messages on MySpace LiKE ThAt aLL ThE tIMe (you would not believe how long it took me to do that!). I hate that shit---and she is 30 years old, mind you. It gets to the point where I almost question myself because my typing's "normal".

Forum assholes and shit-stirrers work my last nerves. There's one everywhere and you almost want to tell them to log off, get a drink and a stiff one. It's the internet. You don't have balls in real life, don't try to grow them here.


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 4, 2007)

I love looking at the Challenges forum.  I hate when there is such a good idea for a challenge, but nobody does it and I get sad, and then get even more sad because I don't have the talent to actually do a fun challenge. lol


----------



## Hilly (Dec 4, 2007)

This may be weird...but I don't like it when people don't give thanks when it has been deserved. haha ok ill shut up now


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 4, 2007)

People who type like they are 9
People who type like they are 9 and don't contribute _anything_ to the discussion, like replying "l0lz hehe idk" to the OP
Immature people
Overly religious people who try to convince you that you'll go to hell because you don't agree with them.
Trolls


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 4, 2007)

One of my online forums pet peeves is when ppl have babies or children as their avatars.  Gives me the creeps.   I think children deserve privacy.

My #1 pet peeve is when someone has 0 thanks, but hundreds and thousands of thanked.  What is up with that?


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

You mean the stingy Thankers? The ones who don't hit the 'Thanks' but, respond with a, "Thanks, guys!".

Oh, and I thanked you! Now thank me back. J/K!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You mean the stingy Thankers? The ones who don't hit the 'Thanks' but, respond with a, "Thanks, guys!".

Oh, and I thanked you! Now thank me back. J/K!_

 
Exactly!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

You guys are funny! lol. I get what you're saying about the thanks...I think maybe some people don't know how to use it?

Another thing that annoys me. The whole search thing. Its a good feature, and theres no real way to fix it. Its just too big of a website. If i'm looking for information about which brush I should get to apply my studio fix, I have to search for "brushes" or "studio fix" and honestly, I hardly ever get what I'm looking for. Its hard to find what you're looking for on here because some topics may be obvious (whats the difference between studio fix/studio tech) but some might not be (where can i buy 15 pan palette...no seriously, can I buy it at a regular mac store or does it have to be a pro store? and how much do they cost?) lol...I did a search for that question today (I just typed 15 pan palette) and it took me to For Sale, and Hauls. and neither one of those will help me out, sorry. 

Or I hate when you have a question that pertains to _you _(like, I have curly hair, heres a picture of it, what shampoo and conditioner should I buy) and everyone yells at you because someone made a topic last year about the best shampoo for curly hair and you didn't search. This is basically what I was saying earlier, but its like, my question may have something pertaining only to me and I'll have to bump that old ass topic back up...

Sigh. I'm done for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't want to offend anyone...this is my favorite website and I love you guys


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You guys are funny! lol. I get what you're saying about the thanks...I think maybe some people don't know how to use it?
_

 
Possibly. I don't want to sound like the Thanks Trooper, but I thank too because it's also faster than posting "Thanks" constantly. And, it's far better reading for the next person if you're not looking at "Post, Comment, "Thanks", Comment, "Thanks", Comment, "Thanks". MULTI-QUOTE! I visit a few forums and this is by far the best as far as features. 

The Reputation icon is a good thing, too. I was wearing it out when I posted my FOTDs because there's no 'Thanks' button there. And, you can add to reputation without saying a thing.


----------



## redambition (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 
_Another thing that annoys me. The whole search thing. Its a good feature, and theres no real way to fix it. Its just too big of a website. If i'm looking for information about which brush I should get to apply my studio fix, I have to search for "brushes" or "studio fix" and honestly, I hardly ever get what I'm looking for. Its hard to find what you're looking for on here because some topics may be obvious (whats the difference between studio fix/studio tech) but some might not be (where can i buy 15 pan palette...no seriously, can I buy it at a regular mac store or does it have to be a pro store? and how much do they cost?) lol...I did a search for that question today (I just typed 15 pan palette) and it took me to For Sale, and Hauls. and neither one of those will help me out, sorry._

 
I am just posting this in case you aren't aware of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but there is an "advanced search" function - the link is under the main search box.

there are heaps more options and you can filter which particular sub-forums you want to search. it can really help narrow your results down if you're looking for a common topic, or key words that will splash up on every sub forum.

it's helped me find stuff before - i hope it helps you out too.

now... to my pet peeves.

users on some forums (not here) will just flame newbies for everything and anything. fair enough, flame them if they are rude and trollish, but if someone is posting legitimately then why try and drive them off? I think it's rude.

i'm not a fan of leet speak and txt tlk used for the whole post, every post, but that's just me. i think it can sometimes make things hard to read.

i also don't like people who argue just for argument's sake, and who deliberately try to start arguments.

and oh yeah - the thread resurrections. that weirds me out sometimes - especially if i don't realise it's an old thread at first and come acrosss a post I made in it!


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2007)

I never knew some of you ladies take the "Thanks" button so seriously! Honestly, Janice installed that application as a fun little thing to give back to users, and so we can easily say "thanks" to someone without having to hit reply. It really doesn't matter how many thanks/thanked someone has, this isn't a popularity contest. I know I have a lot of thanked posts, but honestly, I barely ever look at that on people's avatars. It doesn't make anyone's opinion more or less valid, I go by what people write or post. There are no rules regarding the correct etiquette to "thanking", so don't worry about it.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_spelling.. well some people just cant spell, so that doesnt really bother me too much. i correct my friends online but on a forum, what can you do, right? minor mistakes are alright, but i dont like it when people dont spell correctly on purpose.

the whole typing in all caps except for i's or just in all caps, period, bothers me. WHY DO PEOPLE NEED TO TYPE LiKE THiS THROUGHOUT THEiR WHOLE POST? seriously. haha undo the caps lock, please!_

 
Yesss, that's so irritating! But if you think that's annoying, I used to visit a forum where a lot of people TyPeD lYk DiS iN eVrI sInGlE pOsT.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I never knew some of you ladies take the "Thanks" button so seriously! *Honestly, Janice installed that application as a fun little thing to give back to users, and so we can easily say "thanks" to someone without having to hit reply.* It really doesn't matter how many thanks/thanked someone has, this isn't a popularity contest. I know I have a lot of thanked posts, but honestly, I barely ever look at that on people's avatars. It doesn't make anyone's opinion more or less valid, I go by what people write or post. There are no rules regarding the correct etiquette to "thanking", so don't worry about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think we're all in agreement with the bold statement. I think it works me up a lot because I frequently check back via 'New Posts' for answers to questions within the thread, only to see that the thread has been bumped, with no new info, because someone has said, "Thanks." I know it's a small rant, and unimportant to a lot of people, but isn't that really what a "Pet Peeve" is?


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2007)

When people type phrases incorrectly like, "Don't take this for granite" (granted) or "You can't safe face" (save face). There's a poster up at my school from a girl trying to start an anime club, and it uses "want's" for "once."


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I think we're all in agreement with the bold statement. I think it works me up a lot because I frequently check back via 'New Posts' for answers to questions within the thread, only to see that the thread has been bumped, with no new info, because someone has said, "Thanks." I know it's a small rant, and unimportant to a lot of people, but isn't that really what a "Pet Peeve" is?_

 

I don't think I understand. If you hit the thanks button in an old thread, _afaik_, it doesn't bump up the thread. It only bumps the thread if you hit the reply button and then _write out_ "thanks" (or whatever.) So the thanks button is handy in that sense too.

Edit: I just read back to your earlier post, and I think we're actually on the same page. I was saying the thanks _button _is useful, as were you. I was talking about the thanks button, not making a reply going "thanks".


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 4, 2007)

Trolls. The people who essentially fight for the hell of it and add random stuff, like insulting someone's looks, even if that has nothing to do with the topic.

People who have a conflict with someone on the boards (knowing that this person reads the boards) and try to garner advice. It just has started quite a few fights that were ridiculous.

Cutesy typing. I understand spelling errors and not typing certain words. On another board I read, the moderator thinks it's awesome to write stuff like "dem", "dat", etc. She does it to be cute, and it's not cute. I also gathered that it's difficult for international readers to understand what the hell she's typing; I struggle with that sometimes, and I only know English.

I can't think of a word or phrase for it, but I read several boards about certain "famous" people or TV shows. The second that person makes it known s/he is reading the boards, the conversation goes sycophantic even if there were fair and valid criticisms of the person. It's really amazing. I don't believe people should be heartless and write cruel things for fun, but I really hate how good conversation is destroyed when people know that their words aren't going unnoticed by the person of the topic. 

Crazy fans. You can write a fair and valid critique of a person and they'll jump all over you like you called their idol a pedophile. It's kind of scary.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 4, 2007)

^haha crazy fans. I've seen those. And they fight over the celeb sometimes. "z0mg back off thats my hubby". shut up.

and I just remembered this one. it doesn't apply to this board because all the admins and mods are awesome, but I used to go to this one forum with 2 mods who were the biggest bitches ever! They would just into discussions and make fun of everyone, ban crazy amounts of people, and even made up a whole subforum where them two could make fun of people's posts! Even though I never personally got picked on, I felt really bad for other members. I stopped going there and a little later signed on to see that the board was practically dead. Maybe because the bitches banned half of the members for no reason.


----------



## Ambi (Dec 4, 2007)

When people quote a mile long post only to say something useless like "I agree", it takes up half of the page and it just seems silly when you could/should quote a couple of sentences/the important parts, not the _entire_ damn thing.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 4, 2007)

Michie and MissChievous, you ladies took the words right out of my mouth.  I cannot stand it when I go through a post (mainly in the FOTD section) and the Original Poster, after every (almost) every single reply to their starting post, says "Thanks" when we have a Thanks! Button, for goodness sake.  UTILIZE IT, IT'S THERE FOR A REASON.

But for some reason, I believe that some people do it so that they can have a higher comment count .. if you get what I mean by that.  I guess having a high comment count means you're popular?!?!?  





I would say that and typing like "I gots 2 da mall becuz I ain't gots no new clothez" is really damn annoying.  I CANNOT stand to see the English butchered as I see on so many forums.  What is so hard about typing out the word "THAT" instead of "DAT"!?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Michie and MissChievous, you ladies took the words right out of my mouth.  I cannot stand it when I go through a post (mainly in the FOTD section) and the Original Poster, after every (almost) every single reply to their starting post, says "Thanks" when we have a Thanks! Button, for goodness sake.  UTILIZE IT, IT'S THERE FOR A REASON._

 
To be fair, in the FOTD section, only the first post may be thanked. After that, the OP may use the Rep button to give reputation to comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For people posting in the FOTD section who want to respond to compliments, please do feel free to use the 'multi-quote' function.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's a bumping the thread thing, too.

Ambi, the quoting thing.....OMG...have you ever been to a forum where people argue and write dissertations, another person quotes and you end up having a mile long quote-within-a-quote-within-a-quote?!??!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_To be fair, in the FOTD section, only the first post may be thanked. After that, the OP may use the Rep button to give reputation to comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For people posting in the FOTD section who want to respond to compliments, please do feel free to use the 'multi-quote' function._

 


Shimmer, you're right.  OOPS!

I meant to say use the MULTI-QUOTE function if you want to thank multiple users without cluttering the thread with "THANKS!" and "THANKS!" and etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE that MULTI-QUOTE button, by the way.  Things like this make me love Specktra.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 4, 2007)

Another thing:

The Search function available on the site.  USE IT and the ADVANCED SEARCH function as well.  Each time I've had a question regarding a particular subject, I always search first and more times than none someone has already brought it up and the question (if there is any) has been answered.

How many times have we all seen a new thread started regarding the uses of FIX+ or what is MAC's hiring policy/process like?!?  Come on now.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2007)

You know what really grinds my gears? (lol, I had to! haha)
When people resort to personal attacks if they disagree with an opinion. Or they conclude that you must have your opinion because you have a personal grudge of some sort against, for example, a celebrity, or someone's lifestyle.

Another pet peeve is when old FOTD's are bumped, and I mean a year or older, and people demand to know where the pics are. Just wondering is one thing, but to seem offended or upset that the pictures are no longer there after it's been so long is rude IMO.


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_
I can't think of a word or phrase for it, but I read several boards about certain "famous" people or TV shows. The second that person makes it known s/he is reading the boards, the conversation goes sycophantic even if there were fair and valid criticisms of the person. It's really amazing. I don't believe people should be heartless and write cruel things for fun, but I really hate how good conversation is destroyed when people know that their words aren't going unnoticed by the person of the topic. 

Crazy fans. You can write a fair and valid critique of a person and they'll jump all over you like you called their idol a pedophile. It's kind of scary._

 
 That two-faced behaviour/mindless worship annoys the hell out of me too – and not just because it is patronising that they treat that person who is as much of a human being as them, as someone who can do no wrong. It’s actually the opposite problem on a musician’s board I venture on (the only other board I go on). The musician does something that is shitty if done on purpose (which tripping over on stage and smashing a glass with your fall, thus making glass fall close to the crowd is a complete accident), but not the end of the world and people act like he’s instigated Armageddon! Have these people been _that_ molly-coddled?

  To this I add: people that don’t resolve issues when they happen, and continue to let it fester for far longer then the situation deserves. If something bothers you, get it off your chest in a mature manner at the time, or accept that it happened and let go of it – no one likes to have someone be passive aggressive or outwardly angry at them for something that was long forgotten on their side.

 Also those that don't accept that by being human means we are not perfect, thus will make mistakes/do bad things/hurt people either intentionally or by accident from time to time. Also people that take something a complete stranger says (especially if it’s not about them, but a topic) to heart and are as upset and angry about it as they would be had a dear friend said it. 

This gets my goat because the original poster probably meant it completely different to how it was read, wasn't meaning to insult/upset those that didn't share that belief or thought, was only sharing their personal opinion, is a stranger so therefore probably doesn't know whether something would upset you - and why. 

People that read posts that rub them up the wrong way should IMO take a minute to consider the fact that the same sentence can be read dozens of different ways; you don’t get body language, vocal tone/volume etc that you would have had, had they been speaking to you face to face. Your interpretation of their text could be wrong, and you should ask them to clarify their comment rather than jump the gun.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, I clearly don't understand how to use the Reputation function. Someone care to quickly explain? (And yes, the technology on this site kicks some serious butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## frocher (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Ok, I clearly don't understand how to use the Reputation function. Someone care to quickly explain? (And yes, the technology on this site kicks some serious butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 
Just click on the scale logo on the bottom left hand corner of the person's post.  A box will open up, you can leave a comment and click add to reputation.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent, thanks for clearing that up. And hah to everyone who gets annoyed when someone thanks through a comment! I thanked her and posted about it. Mwahahaha! *does annoying little dance*


----------



## Hilly (Dec 5, 2007)

Haha I just gave you some reputation Nutmeg to test it out because I was confused as well


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought of two more.

When people have to write convoluted "I agree with this comment." Basically, they will take something and restate the opinion.

I also hate the amount of flattery that goes on some boards. Just because someone can articulate well about a TV show or you share the same opinion doesn't make that person the second coming of Christ. It's just an opinion on something frivolous


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 5, 2007)

I've thought of another one that pertains to attention whoring. If anyone visits the Purse Forum, you know about the "Guess what I bought!" threads. But, WTF is up with the posters who post those threads and then log off for the day, never revealing what they bought?!?!? As a result, you have 45 replies that basically run like this:

"ooohh, I wanna see!"
"C'mon what is it?!?!"
We want pics!"
"Can't wait!"


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 5, 2007)

I wasn't even aware of the "reputation" button!! whhaa! and now I also see the "report post" button which I was looking for the other day but couldn't find it! I thought maybe we didn't have one of those.

I will certainly use the reputation thing more often , Ive been doing the annoying thanks thing because well...yeah.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 5, 2007)

Soemthing to note about reputation:
You have to spread the rep around, it won't let you rep the same person twice in a row.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2007)

Just ran into something else. When someone posts and prefaces what they're saying with "Well I haven't read the whole thread yet, but..." Well then I won't read your post until you do!! Find out what everyone is talking about before you starting adding to the conversation, it won't take you that long to get through it. It's annoying. *pouty face*


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 5, 2007)

What's the whole deal with the "thanks" button? I don't see it lol


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Another thing:

The Search function available on the site.  USE IT and the ADVANCED SEARCH function as well.  Each time I've had a question regarding a particular subject, I always search first and more times than none someone has already brought it up and the question (if there is any) has been answered.

How many times have we all seen a new thread started regarding the uses of FIX+ or what is MAC's hiring policy/process like?!?  Come on now._

 
Preach! 

See? I didn't say thanks in this post.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't like when someone will ask for suggestions/advice & someone will go on and on and on with their reply.  It sometimes seems like a 5 page response.  I usually get bored by the first paragraph and skim the rest.  It's like, "Get to the point already," and let's move on.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Ugh I'm wholly supporting the frustration with duplicate type threads. I don't know how MANY I've stumbled upon today and hopefully pointed them in the right direction. But grrrr, I wish there was a way to just close some of these extra threads that get made when people are too lazy or don't know how to search. I know the mod's usually do get to them anyways. Sorry I just had to vent!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeBella86* 

 
_What's the whole deal with the "thanks" button? I don't see it lol_

 
i don't see it, either. it used to be near quote and stuff for me, but it disappeared?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 6, 2007)

My turn:  I loathe when people catch feelings over the net.  I truly think some people like to argue for the sake of arguing.  Someone may post about a "sensitive" i.e. race, sexuality, etc. and there is always one opinionated lot that feels the need to respond just because they are against x,y, and z.  Can a person just express something and not have this bashing about?  Is it really that serious for us to thrash about over it being we are all from different political, ethnic, sexual, religious et al backgrounds that we have to cyber cat fight?  
Also, I have grown tire of acronyms.  I know it keeps things short, but call me daft, I have to spell out each word to make sure I understand the post.  
Rant over


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I've thought of another one that pertains to attention whoring. If anyone visits the Purse Forum, you know about the "Guess what I bought!" threads. But, WTF is up with the posters who post those threads and then log off for the day, never revealing what they bought?!?!? As a result, you have 45 replies that basically run like this:

"ooohh, I wanna see!"
"C'mon what is it?!?!"
We want pics!"
"Can't wait!"_

 
oh. my. lord. i HATE that. *HATE* it..  not to mention the "strip tease" posts where they post a pic of the shopping bag, then the paper that wraps the actual product, then the dust bag, then the actual bag/wallet or whatever they bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 come the f**k on people.. it's a bag for the love of all things holy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  post the darned item and get on with it...  ESPECIALLY when they wait until 3568729823904 people have asked "ooh what is it" BEFORE the actually post the pic!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 9, 2007)

^Even worse.....the million + 1 threads asking, "I'm 5'1", 130, should I get a Speedy 25 or 30?".


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 9, 2007)

Uggh you know what i hate? I'm sure we've all wondered this but people asking:

"What's a CCO?"


Freakin' search it!!! Even google it!!! We have a whole area dedicated to CCO's here.....take a sneak peak!!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

If I am going to be honest. I get annoyed when I get 5 replies to my FOTD but I see some FOTDs that I feel are good but not all that great get like 398767890 comments.

I take it personally and don't tell me not to,duh, it's my FACE no one seems to like. 

so yeah I am my own pity party. I still love me.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 9, 2007)

Aww....I feel bad because I look at a lot of FOTDs, but I don't comment on all of them. I know what you mean though. Sometimes I feel weird telling posters things like, "Your liner looks HOT!", because I don't want them to think, "....Everything else looks like shit."


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 10, 2007)

Michie, you made me laugh out loud at the end there. You really did, thanks.
I been kinda of in funky mood so even though I meant what I said, it sounded kind of boohoo-ish. But what said is said.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2007)

Cara, I understand, I just want you to know that even if I don't comment, I do try to show you appreciation by 'thanking' you. Sometimes I'm really busy through the day and what's going on, all I can do is make sure everything is in line with the thread, hit thanks, and keep going.
I'm sorry if I've ever hurt your feelings.


----------



## frocher (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_If I am going to be honest. I get annoyed when I get 5 replies to my FOTD but I see some FOTDs that I feel are good but not all that great get like 398767890 comments.

I take it personally and don't tell me not to,duh, it's my FACE no one seems to like. 

so yeah I am my own pity party. I still love me._

 
I pop in and out of the forum in the midst of doing other things.  I am sorry if I ever hurt your feelings as well.  I think your looks are gorgeous Hon.


----------



## JGmac (Dec 10, 2007)

It doesn't happen here as much as it does other forums, but it really bothers me when people write mini-novels and don't bother to form new paragraphs!  
Things are SO much easier to read when you break them up a bit.


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_If I am going to be honest. I get annoyed when I get 5 replies to my FOTD but I see some FOTDs that I feel are good but not all that great get like 398767890 comments.

I take it personally and don't tell me not to,duh, it's my FACE no one seems to like. 

so yeah I am my own pity party. I still love me._

 
aww (hugs)
I love your looks! especially the one you posted today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are gorgeous!

I get a bit annoyed when old thread (like a year or 2 years ago) is dugged up..this hapenns a lot in the reccomendations section! Look at the date the thread was made on, if it's old leave it! I'm sure the person who made it got what he/she wanted ages ago


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got a new one. When someone says "Well I'm not sure if there is already a thread about this but..." Well why don't you find out????


----------



## captodometer (Dec 10, 2007)

Poor spelling, grammar, and punctuation in posts from native English speakers annoy me. I understand that a lot of people online speak English as their second language or use a translation program: the syntax errors and misspellings in these cases are obvious and don't bother me at all.

The occasional type-o aside, everyone else has no valid excuse.  Most of the forums that I post to have auto spell check: if there are multiple words  spelled incorrectly, it's because the person making the post just didn't care.  And someone who regularly posts to internet forums presumably types well enough to use caps and punctuation.


----------



## redambition (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to admit that my use of caps in forum posts varies... but tends to be more on the "i don't use them" side.

It stems from the days when I couldn't touch type.

It's weird though because at work i always use caps properly. it's the just the forums that cause me to lose them.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGmac* 

 
_It doesn't happen here as much as it does other forums, but it really bothers me when people write mini-novels and don't bother to form new paragraphs! 
Things are SO much easier to read when you break them up a bit._

 

YES! It gets so annoying that I stop reading...


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2007)

I really get annoyed when I see people who quotes the first post, wich has 25 million pictures, and only to tell : _wow its great!_ STOP DOING THAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or people posting url's that extends the page

Throlls.
I use to go on a board, for like 4 years I've been on and off there. And there was always some guys who camed to insult people, got banned, came back and did it again. A friend showed me like, 3 weeks ago, a blog this guy made with pictures he took of people on the boards and made really hurting comments.

Because a lot of people meet from that board, its normal that some relations can start, people can also become couples and/or have fun together (if you know what I mean hehehe). But this guy made fun of it, made a list of who slept with who and such. I even found a list of people he thought was ugly and I was in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's like, you never saw me irl, probably saw 1 or 2 pictures of me from gt's but that's it. Let it go boy, do something with your life. Imo, people like that have really low self-esteem...

I also dislike a lot when people write LiKe ThAt... or changes some words, write it another way, like they are text-messaging.

At my job, we have a board that I have to ''correct'' every week morning. Sometimes it can get really annoying. (My boss wants it to be professionnal, because a lot of people come for advices and such, it's about rv's and campgrounds).


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 10, 2007)

when someone starts a thread and writes a LOT...

and then halfway down the page, someone QUOTES the effing thing!

yes, obviously you are replying to the OP! you don't need to quote them!!!! quoting is for responding to another response!!!!

the worst is when it's pictures. they have to reload all over again, and you have to scroll like a mofo.


----------



## Janice (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I really get annoyed when I see people who quotes the first post, wich has 25 million pictures, and only to tell : wow its great! STOP DOING THAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's my biggest peeve as well.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I really get annoyed when I see people who quotes the first post, wich has 25 million pictures, and only to tell : wow its great! STOP DOING THAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or people posting url's that extends the page

Trolls._


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 1, 2008)

Firstly... dont shoot me down for re-opening an old thread... lol 

In defence of that as a pet peeve... I gotta say that for some ppl (like me) we havent been a part of Specktra for long and therefore will come across old threads (whilst searching) and still want to comment... i.e. like I am now!  

I feel that surely its better to post something in an existing thread rather than creating a brand new one... is it ok to do that?  Cos it annoys me when there are so many lil threads that have been asked/mentioned before and ppl dont search enough...

But one of my pet peeves is deffo the text talk and also quoting the whole thread to then only say yep! exactly! ITA!

Oh and finally ppl who are rude and totally misinterpret what you have written! Read it again with a cooler head before responding!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 1, 2008)

i think the reopening of old threads more applies to ones where a person was asking for advice or something, more like in the moment?

but i don't think that applies to everything, ie this one, good timing as something has been bugging me lately! i think threads like this and ones about your fav products, etc its much better to bump the old one up. its such an annoyance to have a million of the SAME THREADs b/c someone doesn't want/know how to search

Okay my latest forum pet peeves?
1) Quoting someone's post (and its a long one, say with a lot of promo pics or face charts, etc) and saying thanks. like WTF maybe quote and delete the rest of the pics if there is one that you really like.  it just unnecessarily lengthens the page with your useless post.

2) someone posting in the colour collections threads saying "I don't have time to read through all these pages, so its prob already been asked but does X look similar to Y?" GRRRR someone has probably already said it once, twice, or even more but because you are too lazy we are supposed to help you? once by accident, perhaps. but it happens far too often. I will deal. but I do sometimes feel the tension when many of us post "it was answered before...but here it is again". what i like is even when some say it was posted previously but not giving the answer. 

the mods try their damndest to make this forum run smoothly, so at least a lot of this is cut down.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_This may be weird...but I don't like it when people don't give thanks when it has been deserved. haha ok ill shut up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree! lol...

I totally agree with the whole "differing points of view" issue.  That's what a forum is all about--for people to share their differing opinions or to offer their insight to particular situations.  Not everyone is going to agree.  It drives me nuts when someone posts their opinion, then stalks out the thread to jump on whoever disagrees with them. Even if it's something totally ridiculous they've posted.  That's happened to me a few times, but I'm not going to stop being honest! 
Or someone asks a question or posts something relating to a situation and you disagree or post something that the original poster totally doesn't agree with and they keep arguing with you...I guess thats kind of the same as what I said before....lol. But then I end up lookin' like the bitch. I mean, damn.  Don't ask a question or post a situation to get some insight if you're only looking for a "safe" answer that you agree with. 

It's also funny when people totally don't respond well to constructive criticism, even though they've asked for it.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

^ Well Said


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

my pet peeve is quoting the original post and replying to it...happened a few times in the fotd section and chatter section..You are replying to that post so you don't need to quote it. lol


----------



## TDoll (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_my pet peeve is quoting the original post and replying to it...happened a few times in the fotd section and chatter section..You are replying to that post so you don't need to quote it. lol_

 
haha! I'M GUILTY! The only times I've done that is when the thread gets totally off topic and people are having their own little conversations. Just to kinda send a little message to the people that start their own threads within a thread...lol.
WHICH REMINDS ME....
I can't stand it when someone takes the time to post something or ask a question and start a new thread, then a few posts down, someone totally hijacks the whole thing and starts asking their own questions and people actually respond. Then the thread turns into something else entirely.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 1, 2008)

When people are sarcastically rude when they don't agree with you on an issue. You can disagree, that's ok, but  don't be sarcastic and think we can't comprehend what your doing! ( you know who you are)


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

*I cannot *effing* stand when people post FOTD's and they are videos.*

*I don't watch videos, I'm not going to watch your videos, I can't watch videos at work, etc. That stupid ploy to make me watch your YouTube videos isn't happening, and I'm not sorry.*

*So why don't you *effing* post a picture too?*

Soooooooooo frustrating. Don't know how many I've clicked and it's just been videos. Sooooooo lame. I think they should only be allowed in the SHAMELESS promotion section.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate that too! It says FOTD not youtube video of the day! I thought I was the only one.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 1, 2008)

People posting videos for FOTDs doesnt make the THAT angry lol. its just a slight inconvenience.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 1, 2008)

My pet peeve is when every day there is a new "top 4 shadow recs" or "make a quad" or "I'm going to get some shadows what are must-haves" everyday when there are five million of those threads already.


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

^ I totally agree with you!! People should seriously search the forum before making a new thread!

There are millions of threads on create a neutral quad or create a blue quad. I remember posting a reply on creating a blue quad a few days ago and today there's a new one up..


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Firstly... dont shoot me down for re-opening an old thread... lol 

In defence of that as a pet peeve... I gotta say that for some ppl (like me) we havent been a part of Specktra for long and therefore will come across old threads (whilst searching) and still want to comment... i.e. like I am now!  

I feel that surely its better to post something in an existing thread rather than creating a brand new one... is it ok to do that?  Cos it annoys me when there are so many lil threads that have been asked/mentioned before and ppl dont search enough...

But one of my pet peeves is deffo the text talk and also quoting the whole thread to then only say yep! exactly! ITA!

Oh and finally ppl who are rude and totally misinterpret what you have written! Read it again with a cooler head before responding!!_

 

Bumping old threads relating to a product or something, when it has been discussed, is the best way to behave on a forum, imo. I hate when people start new threads on basic questions that have been asked and answered so many times, that the forum is cluttered with threads of the exact same nature. It involves more work for moderators with merging threads on the same topic. So please go right ahead and bump old threads and add your piece. I actually like reading old threads sometimes.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 1, 2008)

A pet peeve of mine on the forum is when people are just plain rude. Enough said.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

Another pet peeve of mine is when people imply stuff and direct it towards certain people without coming out and saying their names. I think that's rude.

& Replying to CantAffordMac, LOL it really doesn't make me _"THAT"_ mad it just is VERY annoying dealing with it over and over on a daily basis. As I said, just really oh soooooooo frustrating.  But that's my peeve! Everyone has different ones.


----------



## user79 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ohhh yeah don't get me started on text talk. And replacing l3tt3rs with numberz and lzk stuff lyk that. UGH!


----------



## athena123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this just me? I've been away from Specktra for awhile and since I wandered back, I notice that I have to log in more than once. I usually go to the skincare forum first, and if I want to reply to a post I log in. Then when I go to my user control panel (to see who's thanked me, god I'm vain) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to log in again. Then when I want to reply to another thread, I have to log in for a third time. The third time seems to do the trick, because I'm good at that point. Is Specktra on multiple servers, is that why I have to keep logging in?


----------



## user79 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Is this just me? I've been away from Specktra for awhile and since I wandered back, I notice that I have to log in more than once. I usually go to the skincare forum first, and if I want to reply to a post I log in. Then when I go to my user control panel (to see who's thanked me, god I'm vain) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to log in again. Then when I want to reply to another thread, I have to log in for a third time. The third time seems to do the trick, because I'm good at that point. Is Specktra on multiple servers, is that why I have to keep logging in?_

 
Make sure you set your browser to accept cookies from Specktra. You are prob being logged out because you don't have cookies on.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 3, 2008)

A lot of relevant pet peeves mentioned here. Mine is going to be on the Recommendations section. 

Honestly unless someone responds with a question rather than a best attempt at a recommendation the Thanks button should be used.

Also, people don't seem to even read the other threads posted in there because there's got to be hundreds of threads looking for mascaras that will give you the look of falsies/don't smudge, best red lipstick for a newbie or a favorite pink or coral blush/lipstick. Get familiar with how to do a search - it's very simple. Even then often times you don't need to do one because there's a thread on your topic of interest just 3/4 of the way down. Just take a little time to do some lurking!

On a separate peeve, it annoys me when people are having differing opinions and then someone throws out the "you're just jealous" card. No, the fact that someone doesn't think Lindsey Lohan is gorgeous, like you do, does not mean they are jealous of her. They just don't share your view, simple as that.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I love you so hard right now ginger.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ditto babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(going to use the Thanks button now...)


----------



## nunu (Jul 4, 2008)

A huge pet peeve of mine is when i see loads of threads being made in the reccomendations section about the following products. I feel that memebers have answered these questions sooo many times before and it gets kind of boring posting the same answers! LOL. But i sometimes feel bad because new members are not familiar with how the forum works..

Questions that are asked frequently:

The best MAC brushes/Must haves
Best eye primer
Best eyeshadows from mac for NC__ or NW__
Best blushers from MAC for NC___ or NW___
How to achieve the glowy/dewy look
Best Red lipstick for NC___ or NW ___
Which to get paintpots, paints or shadesticks

There are loads of threads already on these topics in the Reccomendations section and the MAC chat section. If you would do a search you will find your answer


----------



## aimee (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_this is pretty generic and insignificant considering it's not just a board specific problem, but misspellings of things that have been typed out millions of times on here correctly. what can i say, i'm a spelling freak (and have been since i was a kid).

the three biggest ones? lose, concealer, and a lot. lose does not = loose, concealer only has one 'o' and a lot is two words. 

it's dumb but just a minor annoyance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha im guilty i always write a lot in one word.....english is not my main language but i know its two words but everytime i write it i get insecure again haha


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a really good thread, BTW. It has kept me entertained by reading it for a few minutes! 

I also agree with a lot of other posters on this thread, about how people catch feelings. It's only the internets. I mean why get your thong into a twist because you don't agree with someone else's point of view? 
I hate when people post a thread that they'll CLEARLY ask advice for, but attack every single person on that thread who doesn't agree with them. I mean, what's the point?? I'm not calling people out, just saying, for the record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Out of all the forums I've belonged to over the years, I have to say Specktra keeps it the most real! There are a lot of diverse women & men on here and we are all from different points & places in life and I think it's awesome that we're not all just here because of MAC cosmetics and makeup, but for other reasons as well. There are so many awesome peeps on this site!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 4, 2008)

When you post something informational/helpful and someone takes it and posts in on another forum taking credit for it.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

1. People who type in all caps, people who type in all caps except for the letter I which is then lowercased (TYPiNG LiKE THiS), or worse yet, people who use two or three I's, people who do text speak...just people who don't use proper English. If it isn't proper English, as in real words, I probably cannot translate it.

I don't have a ton of pet peeves, besides trolling and the like, but that is the biggest one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 4, 2008)

Now, nobody throw onions at me......

Speaking as someone who tries to keep up with the tidying of MAC Chat, my pet peeve is when there are 5 different threads asking the like of: 

- What are your top 3 brushes?
- What are your fave 5 brushes?
- What are your favorite 2 brushes?
- What are your top 10 MAC brushes?
- What are your favourite MAC brushes?

It's basically the same question over and over and over.  Searches are good things.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 4, 2008)

You forgot ":::☺3 Brushes You Can't Live Without☺:::"!!!!


----------



## User93 (Jul 5, 2008)

I wont say nothing new, but well like CantAffordMac said a few pages ago, i dont understand people who have hundreds of "thanked" and zero "thanks". Come on - you hang around the community and never ever found anything informational for you? Knowing specktra is hard to believe that. I find it disrespectful, and kind of showing off - "Look, im so loved here i have so much thanked, but i dont give a sht bout you, im too classy for that".

I dont have much pat peeves, i like specktra, and i dont mind people having different opinion of mine - it sometimes make you see things even more clear. There are just some little things upsetting me a little, for example, once i saw someone removed a thanks from me, it was just 1 point less.. I dont care that much about "thanks" button, and i had no idea who was it and in which thread, i just felt upset about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Like, "i thought you make sense but then i realised you suck and removed my thanks?".

And yes, guilty for mistyping a lot! Sorry girls, english is not my native language, and im clumsy, i sometimes notice only after i read it, so i edit :/


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You forgot ":::☺3 Brushes You Can't Live Without☺:::"!!!!_

 
And I forgot to mention that the word "brush" used in my example can be replaced with any MAC item.  i.e. shadows, blush, ls, lg, etc.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_......for example, once i saw someone removed a thanks from me, it was just 1 point less.. I dont care that much about "thanks" button, and i had no idea who was it and in which thread, i just felt upset about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like, "i thought you make sense but then i realised you suck and removed my thanks?"......_

 
Keep in mind that it could have been a mistake. In the past, I have realized that I mistakenly thanked the wrong post.  I then removed the thanks and added it to the post I intended to thank.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Keep in mind that it could have been a mistake. In the past, I have realized that I mistakenly thanked the wrong post. I then removed the thanks and added it to the post I intended to thank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True. i do that sometimes. Like whoops. Or I'll thank it, but then I'm like wait...I just thanked a person for posting a smiley face? LoL I dunno!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 5, 2008)

oh no i type with 'z' instead of 's' sometimes lol! i always write becuz to shorten it! i hope i don't sound 9, i shorten words sometimes becuz(lol!)i have my son tugging at me or im at work and i dont have much time to type out what i wanna say!

my only make-up forum pet peeve is the people who criticize a celebs beauty but u _know_ if that celeb or a girl who looked just like her was an active member sharing photos and fotds, we'd all think they were SO pretty and we'd thank them 785845746 times for posting their looks for us!


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_When you post something informational/helpful and someone takes it and posts in on another forum taking credit for it._

 
Preaching to the choir here!

It's my pet peeve when people get butthurt over being given thread recommendations or thread guidance. 
If you post a very, very common question/thread, a moderator or an on-the-ball regular Specktrite will post you a list of other threads that already exist and contain all the answers to your question that you'll ever need and possibly nicely remind you about the search function. 
Throwing your tiara on the ground and getting butthurt over that is just _ridiculous_. 

People who try to slip spam links past me in the Swatch forum. Nice try, girlfriend, but not on my watch!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 6, 2008)

When you're posting a reply, yet for some reason the computer says, "OH SRY, YOUR POST DIDN'T GO THROUGH!" So you try to post it, like, five more times, and 10 minutes later you see 6 posts of the same thing and you look like a jackass.

Yeahhh...just happened to me in the WOC section. >.<


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess kind of on the same note that other people have mentioned, it annoys me when someone posts a picture and people keep quoting it.  Seriously, all you're left with is something like 8 posts in a row that are quotes of the picture and something to the effect of "that's hot" written at the bottom of each one.  Geez.  Just hit the thanks button and save my eyes.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jul 6, 2008)

Spelling things wrong on purpose is one thing that irritates me. Especially because, on Specktra for example, there are so many people who are using English as a second language, and I imagine it's quite hard for them to understand things like "lyk" or something if it's hard for some of us, who do speak English as a first language, to read. I'm not the greatest speller in the world (it took me YEARS to figure out how to spell "definitely" properly  ), but I don't understand spelling wrong on purpose.

Walls of text. Sure, lots of people don't know how to properly format a perfect paragraph, but... a huge wall of text? It's hard to read, and for me, it makes my eyes feel kind of buggy. 

And can I just say... how much I love the thanks button. It is probably the best forum invention ever. I don't post a lot because lots of times I feel like what I want to post is foolish or stupid (sometimes I have a post completely typed up, and then just hit the back button because I think it will sound stupid), so I love using the thanks button. It's just a really easy way to let someone know that you liked their post, and I like a lot of posts! I seem to even be having a hard time articulating why I love it. I just do!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

A few have been mentioned already:

- people who show lots of "thanked" but no "thanks" at all, what gives?  I've noticed some of these people who have responded to a post saying that it was useful but yet have not thanked that poster.

- over-use of formatting: e.g., coloured text plus centering --> yes, it looks pretty but it makes posts very difficult to read.

- spammy posts, e.g., posts with only one smiley or a bunch of smileys and very little text, especially quoting the entire post and then the "I agree" smiley - I know it can't be helped on the odd occasion but sometimes I see this too often, especially in the collection threads, which just serve to unnecessarily bulk up the thread, IMHO

- spammy posts 2 - O/T posts/pictures about cats, dogs, houses etc. in the collections threads - as if those threads don't get big enough!

- spammy posts 3 - quoting an entire long post or a picture and just responding with a one or two word post (yep, it's those darned bloated collection threads again)

- thanked posts that don't actually provide any useful information or support - just makes it look like people are just thanking their 'friends'.  I also notice that certain members tend to get thanked no matter what they post.

- posts being deleted - I've mentioned this in the appropriate place so I won't labour the point

- people who take information posted from this site and post it on another site without acknowledging the original poster

- lots of "you look gorgeous" in FOTD threads where the person's skills aren't really up to scratch (I'm a bit in the middle with this one as I realise that many of the FOTD threads are really confidence-building and sometimes ego-stroking support mechanisms for people to develop their makeup skills and it's actually great to witness someone taking their skills up a notch and showing some improvement.)

- trying to find something to talk about in the international forums - part of me would actually like to be able to have a little community of us regular UKers but some of the threads we post are moved to other forums and it kinda splinters the group a bit - don't have a solution to this as I can see that Specktra probably don't want too many duplicate posts and it could be a bit divisive if people just stayed in their local forum and didn't venture out, but sometimes you just want the opinion of your fellow locals about non-MAC and non-makeup topics.

- the last page in a thread doesn't seem to show properly and trying to get onto it just takes you back to the second-last page - I suspect that this is either a coding bug or peculiar behaviour of this type of BBS, either way, it's confusing


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_ 


- thanked posts that don't actually provide any useful information or support - just makes it look like people are just thanking their 'friends'. I also notice that certain members tend to get thanked no matter what they post._

 
Sometimes I thank someone if they asked a question I was going to ask, ir if they say something I was gonna say....makes sense right?


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Yup, that makes sense CantAffordMAC but I'm not really referring to those incidents - I can kinda tell when someone is doing that and it doesn't seem like they're giving their thanks willynilly.

I can't quite put my finger on it but there seems to be a lot of 'thanks volleying' or 'thanks exchanges', if you know what I mean, particularly in the collection threads (yup, them again) which can get too bloated IMHO with O/T posts.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 7, 2008)

It's already been said a bunch of times before, but I noticed this was a particular problem when I checked for new posts today:

The "Search" function is your friend - USE IT!!

I find it's mostly the newbies that do the "What xxx should I get...blah, blah, blah" and they're excited to become part of the community, but seriously, take a little time to explore so that Specktra isn't such a burden on the mods to keep running smoothly.


----------



## rbella (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_- over-use of formatting: e.g., coloured text plus centering --> yes, it looks pretty but it makes posts very difficult to read and I can't help but think that you're a grown-up woman playing with mommy's makeup._

 
I'm so glad you said this.  The "colored" posts, especially when they are long, hurt my eyes and I cannot read them.  For some reason it irritates me.  I'm glad I am not the only one....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_- thanked posts that don't actually provide any useful information or support - just makes it look like people are just thanking their 'friends'.  I also notice that certain members tend to get thanked no matter what they post._

 
I hear you on this.  I do agree that sometimes it seems like a "popularity contest".  But, I would rather someone hit the "thanks" button on one of their "friends" instead of actually replying for no good reason.

I wish that the Clearance Bin would allow us to change our title names.  That is my biggest pet peeve.  I understand why we can't, but I still wish we could!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so glad you said this.  The "colored" posts, especially when they are long, hurt my eyes and I cannot read them.  For some reason it irritates me.  I'm glad I am not the only one...._

 
Hurts my eyes too - most of the time, it's too much effort and I move on.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I hear you on this.  I do agree that sometimes it seems like a "popularity contest".  But, I would rather someone hit the "thanks" button on one of their "friends" instead of actually replying for no good reason._

 
A lot of the times, I've seen people do both


----------



## rbella (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_A lot of the times, I've seen people do both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Probably me.  Sorry!

I also wish that when I clicked on a thread, that it automatically went to the first unread post.  When I click on "view first unread post" it only takes me to the first one I haven't read on the last page.  If I haven't seen 2 or 3 pages, I might skip it because of this.  I hope that made sense...If I click on a topic that is in the main forum, it will bring me to the first unread post, no matter what page it is on.  But, it doesn't do this if I am in a specific section, e.g., Chatter-Deep Thoughts and then click on a thread.

I'm not very computer savvy so this could very easily be something I am doing incorrectly.  Either way, I still love the site!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 7, 2008)

This pretty much sums it up for me:

YouTube - How To Behave In Internet Chat Rooms


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_A few have been mentioned already:

- people who show lots of "thanked" but no "thanks" at all, what gives?  I've noticed some of these people who have responded to a post saying that it was useful but yet have not thanked that poster.

- over-use of formatting: e.g., coloured text plus centering --> yes, it looks pretty but it makes posts very difficult to read and I can't help but think that you're a grown-up woman playing with mommy's makeup.

- thanked posts that don't actually provide any useful information or support - just makes it look like people are just thanking their 'friends'.  I also notice that certain members tend to get thanked no matter what they post.

- lots of "you look gorgeous" in FOTD threads where the person's skills aren't really up to scratch (I'm a bit in the middle with this one as I realise that many of the FOTD threads are really confidence-building and sometimes ego-stroking support mechanisms for people to develop their makeup skills and it's actually great to witness someone taking their skills up a notch and showing some improvement.)_

 
LMAO!!!  I cannot agree more with the above.

1.  There is one person in particular that has like 5,000 "thanked" and NOT 1 "thanks".  There is really nothing you have agreed with or find useful????  LOL

2.  OMG!!  That colored text that's in a different font AND centered​ AND _italicized_.  I just don't even bother trying to read it.  Not to mention that it has to take a lot of extra effort to go through and do all that formatting and coding.  That's a nightmare to look at from the editing side.  Geez.

2.  I have read several posts where someone has thanked somebody when they didn't say anything!  I mean, I have thanked someone who asked a question or made a short statement that I agreed with or was amused by.  I have also thanked someone who had an emoticon that was really relevant.  But, to thank someone who really didn't add anything to the discussion?  I guess.  I have also seen the people flock to the "popular kids" and thank them.  Now, if I said the same thing, would you see any thanks under my post.  No ma'am.  LOL

4.  The FOTD thanks baffles me but I can't make heads or tails of it.  There are some people who post some really nice pictures and they get like 5 thanks and 10 comments.  Then someone else posts an average picture at best and they get like 40 thanks and 50 comments.  I guess it's so subjective that there's not too much I can say other than I don't get it.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2008)

Frocher, that was TOO funny!  I don't agree with everything he said but 90% of it I do agree with.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a few new ones, from a different board.

-When someone is blatantly a complete novice at something (you can tell by the kind of questions they ask) gets indignant and tries to be authoritative to others who are trying to help him/her, like trying to show off the little knowledge they have

-People who post looking for "advice" when really they want someone to affirm whatever it is they're doing or about to do. They then get upset when they don't receive said support

-When people try to start rumors and make false accusations about someone's behavior on a board and the instigator can't prove the allegations


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's my pet peeve when people get butthurt over being given thread recommendations or thread guidance. 
If you post a very, very common question/thread, a moderator or an on-the-ball regular Specktrite will post you a list of other threads that already exist and contain all the answers to your question that you'll ever need and possibly nicely remind you about the search function. 
Throwing your tiara on the ground and getting butthurt over that is just ridiculous._

 
I've been here for 3 years and have seen a lot of duplicate posts and can see the frustration with seeing 101 posts about the same thing.  Perhaps that explains the tone sometimes when people are instructed to use the search function.  Sometimes when I read the comments by the mods or admins I'm like, "damn."  Then the poster is like, "I'm so sorry", "I didn't know", "I didn't mean any harm."  LOL.  I feel bad for them sometimes.  Because of this there are a lot of posts now that start off with, "I'm sorry if this has been discussed.  I did a search and I couldn't find anything."  

Actually, that leads me to an issue with the search function.   There are certain words that are too short or too common and will not be picked up during the search.  I was trying to get some recs for 3D Gold glitter. I wanted to avoid the, "please utilize the search function in the future" comment so I plugged my phrase into the search box but "3D" was too short so I ended up with 500 search results with every post that mentioned, "glitter" and "gold".  I know there are people who use it and have spoken about it but without plugging through all those threads I wasn't going to find it.

*EDIT:* I was just thinking.  It would be great if all new members had to watch a short tutorial  on how to use the search function.  I don't know how feasible that is but I think a lot of people just don't know how to properly utilize the feature.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_
4.  The FOTD thanks baffles me but I can't make heads or tails of it.  There are some people who post some really nice pictures and they get like 5 thanks and 10 comments.  Then someone else posts an average picture at best and they get like 40 thanks and 50 comments.  I guess it's so subjective that there's not too much I can say other than I don't get it.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder._

 
I totally agree. I guess everyone has their own reasons/functions for the 'Thanks' button on a FOTD post. I know, for me, when a user makes good use of a shadow that I own or I've thought about buying/using, I thank them. I've gotten so many ideas from mzreyes posts. If not for her, I wouldn't look like the person a lot of people have come to know.


----------



## Janice (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Sometimes when I read the comments by the mods or admins I'm like, "damn."  Then the poster is like, "I'm so sorry", "I didn't know", "I didn't mean any harm."  LOL.  I feel bad for them sometimes.  Because of this there are a lot of posts now that start off with, "I'm sorry if this has been discussed.  I did a search and I couldn't find anything."_

 
Yeah, I admit to feeling really bad about this, but the pressure is on us to keep a tidy forum. The reason for the tidyness is to help with keeping information condensed and easily obtainable. Still feel bad about how it's evolved though. If things work out, the search function will be improved along with many other site improvements.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 7, 2008)

In regard to the changing the color of text, centering, etc.,  I did do that on  a recent post.  I did that to correlate with the color of topic that was discussed in that particular sentence.  I felt it may be of help to the reader to be a memory jogger.

I am truly sorry that this was very difficult to read.  I will certainly correct this issue promptly.  Thank you for bringing this to my attention.  If any of my other posts have things that are difficult to read, ect., please do not hesitate to contact me directly by PM.  Thank you.

UPDATE:  I made the changes in that post.  I agree with everyone.  It is easier on the eyes.  Thanks again.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_A few have been mentioned already:

- people who show lots of "thanked" but no "thanks" at all, what gives?  I've noticed some of these people who have responded to a post saying that it was useful but yet have not thanked that poster.

- thanked posts that don't actually provide any useful information or support - just makes it look like people are just thanking their 'friends'.  I also notice that certain members tend to get thanked no matter what they post.

- lots of "you look gorgeous" in FOTD threads where the person's skills aren't really up to scratch (I'm a bit in the middle with this one as I realise that many of the FOTD threads are really confidence-building and sometimes ego-stroking support mechanisms for people to develop their makeup skills and it's actually great to witness someone taking their skills up a notch and showing some improvement.)_

 
I agree with a lot of what you said JasmineBarley.  I am guilty of thanking people that are my "friends" a lot but I also spread the love around.  I really like the thanks button and I most likely use it too often.  I am thankful for peoples contributions on here and I want to show them that I am.

I am also guilty of saying that people "look gorgeous" in their FOTD threads.  Mostly because I do or I will compliment people on their skills.  

My biggest pet peeve is people who don't use the "thanks" button at all (which I know many other people have said).   That drives me crazy.


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

Jasminbarley: I agree with some of your posts but i have to add that i don't see how saying *you look gorgeous* in a post can come accros as a pet peeve, we should as you say encourage members to improve their skills and also give them some confidence in themselves especially beginners.


----------



## User93 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no problem at all with "you look gorgeous" thing, i find it really nice about specktra, cause i bet in some other forums people would diss you a lot if you had not that good skills, trying to point out the flaws... But here people really encourage others to do more, in general, those who do a very professional make-up are the minority here, i do admire their work definitely, yet i wanna thank other people for posting theirs, and yes, if i do think the lady looks gorgeous, or cute, or i like some feature, i will go say it! Im not lack on that, plus we all need some feedback sometimes.. And if my comment could make someone's day, i'd be only happy about it. I'm not lack on positive comments, so if i think so, i say so.

I also use "thanks" if someone asked what i was going to ask, or amused me, or i just find something very sweet. Also i hit the thanks when i ask about my personal things, ask for an advise etc, cause no matter what people say i wanna thank them for reading all what i wrote and paying attention to me.

Oh, and one more thing - we said already about people with zero thanks and lots of thanked, but also what bugs me is people with lots of "thanked" but incredibly little "thanks" in comparision. Just IMO, but it makes it look like the person is so lack on this "thanks", that would think 5 times before giving it, and will chose only super special posts, like "ok, you all give me some advises but i only like this one and that one, look at me im so picky". Freaks me out.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ you go girl! I totally agree with the you look gorgeous thing. Maybe it's all I can think of to say at times, but I really mean it when I say it


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that, with the amount of snark out on the internet, anyone who posts an FOTD deserves a little pick me up, whether it's in the form of 'thanks', rep, or a comment. 

I wish that more people could openly discuss and say "I wore this today, here's how it looked, what would have made it better?"
"Oh well, it would maybe have looked better if your liner had been a bit/more/less/thicker/thinner/winged/whatever and if you add contour here and here...maybe that'll help?"
or
"The shape isn't quite what your eyes need, IMO, maybe try shaping it like ____ next time?"
It's not mean to have someone say those things, it's honest criticism, and I wish the forums in general (not just here) could handle honest, positive but necessary critique.


----------



## user79 (Jul 8, 2008)

I totally agree with Shimmer, I actually really appreciate when people say something critical about my FOTDs, because it helps me to improve, or maybe makes me notice something I didn't before, etc. Unless it's just nitpicking at miniature details, like the liner being not 100% straight or something...but positive criticism is always appreciated on my end. 

But I know some people get sensitive to it, especially new posters, but whenever I give critique to a look, it's really coming from the angle that I hope it will be helpful for the person to improve their technique.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jasminbarley: I agree with some of your posts but i have to add that i don't see how saying *you look gorgeous* in a post can come accros as a pet peeve, we should as you say encourage members to improve their skills and also give them some confidence in themselves especially beginners._

 
I did say I was in the middle with this one.  It's a pet peeve because whilst I think that everyone deserves some encouragement, my personal opinion is some of the "you look gorgeous" FOTDs are average at best and just posting "you look gorgeous" might inspire confidence but sometimes IMHO some constructive criticism might be more helpful - see the examples that Shimmer gave.

And re the average FOTDs, as the other poster quoted after me wrote, I guess "beauty really is in the eye of the beholder."


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I have no problem at all with "you look gorgeous" thing, i find it really nice about specktra, cause i bet in some other forums people would diss you a lot if you had not that good skills, trying to point out the flaws... But here people really encourage others to do more, in general, those who do a very professional make-up are the minority here, i do admire their work definitely, yet i wanna thank other people for posting theirs, and yes, if i do think the lady looks gorgeous, or cute, or i like some feature, i will go say it! Im not lack on that, plus we all need some feedback sometimes.. And if my comment could make someone's day, i'd be only happy about it. I'm not lack on positive comments, so if i think so, i say so._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think that, with the amount of snark out on the internet, anyone who posts an FOTD deserves a little pick me up, whether it's in the form of 'thanks', rep, or a comment. _

 
This is exactly what i was trying to say in my post you ladies have worded it better than me. We all read that thread in the chatter thread how some girls were making fun of some ladies here on Specktra. This is not what we do in this forum, in this forum we encourage these ladies and say that they look gorgeous because they do look gorgeous! People out there are vile and they would say anything to make someone's life miserable.


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_ some constructive criticism might be more helpful - see the examples that Shimmer gave.

And re the average FOTDs, as the other poster quoted after me wrote, I guess "beauty really is in the eye of the beholder."_

 
That is true, i agree beauty is in the eyes of the beholder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But some people although they say constructive criticism is welcome they actually get really sensitive and defensive about it. Hehe which i find wierd because they asked for it and said that it's "welcome"


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_That is true, i agree beauty is in the eyes of the beholder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But some people although they say constructive criticism is welcome they actually get really sensitive and defensive about it. Hehe which i find wierd because they asked for it and said that it's "welcome" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I agree with the sensitivity comments that you and others have made, nunu.  That's why I'm so in the middle with this one.  I do understand that Specktra is meant to be a supportive community first and foremost and improving makeup skills is an added bonus.  But part of me thinks that it would be great if there was more open discussion as Shimmer suggested, where people could accept constructive criticism, especially when they asked for it in the first place, as you mentioned!


----------



## frocher (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_This is exactly what i was trying to say in my post you ladies have worded it better than me. We all read that thread in the chatter thread how some girls were making fun of some ladies here on Specktra. This is not what we do in this forum, in this forum we encourage these ladies and say that they look gorgeous because they do look gorgeous! People out there are vile and they would say anything to make someone's life miserable._

 

I agree, while constructive criticism is great for improving skills, I think it can go overboard.  I recall a tutorial a while back, where everyone gave the same criticisms over and over again.  I think it hurt her feelings and she didn't post another picture/tut again.  I would rather err on the side of caution when it comes to someone's appearance.  Besides, I honestly believe this forum is full of beautiful and talented men and women.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I agree, while constructive criticism is great for improving skills, I think it can go overboard.  I recall a tutorial a while back, where everyone gave the same criticisms over and over again.  I think it hurt her feelings and she didn't post another picture/tut again.  I would rather err on the side of caution when it comes to someone's appearance.  Besides, I honestly believe this forum is full of beautiful and talented men and women._

 
That's unfortunate.  Makes me kinda sad.  

I think we can all use that as an example of why it is good to read the rest of the thread before posting.  No need to say something again and again and again.  And again.  Beating a dead horse syndrome.


----------



## frocher (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That's unfortunate.  Make me kinda sad.  

I think we can all use that as an example of why it is good to read the rest of the thread before posting.  No need to say something again and again and again.  And again.  Beating a dead horse syndrome._

 
It saddens me as well.  I think she didn't get to see all the positives of the forum because of one bad experience.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I agree, while constructive criticism is great for improving skills, I think it can go overboard.  I recall a tutorial a while back, where everyone gave the same criticisms over and over again.  I think it hurt her feelings and she didn't post another picture/tut again.  I would rather err on the side of caution when it comes to someone's appearance.  Besides, I honestly believe this forum is full of beautiful and talented men and women._

 
I think that while it's great many people want to help (I assume that everyone was nice), I think it's not necessarily for 20 people to make the same point. A few, certainly, but I think it gets tiresome if everyone says the same thing.

The key to constructive criticism is start positive, end positive and sandwich the negatives between positives. Rarely have I seen or heard anything that doesn't have something good going for it


----------



## Brittni (Jul 8, 2008)

Having to sugarcoat everything.

Example... Today I posted in an E.L.F. thread about the $1.00 deal. I got called "bitchy" and attacked because I didn't sugarcoat my reply. I wasn't at all being bitchy and I truly believe people perceive things differently over the internet. I simply said to check the facts (because it's really not that hard, kind of goes w/same recommendation threads etc. that there are bundles of lol) and that it IS a good deal but just sick of seeing the chain letter. It got taken the completely wrong way which is sad and another peeve, but not my fault and I don't take it to heart that I was called "bitchy" because I wasn't when I typed the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So basically what I'm trying to say is it's a peeve when things are misconstrued!

ON A HAPPIER NOTE...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 
_Besides, I honestly believe this forum is full of beautiful and talented men and women._

 
ITA! Inside AND outside -- double hitters lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Having to sugarcoat everything.

Example... Today I posted in an E.L.F. thread about the $1.00 deal. I got called "bitchy" and attacked because I didn't sugarcoat my reply. I wasn't at all being bitchy and I truly believe people perceive things differently over the internet. I simply said to check the facts (because it's really not that hard, kind of goes w/same recommendation threads etc. that there are bundles of lol) and that it IS a good deal but just sick of seeing the chain letter. It got taken the completely wrong way which is sad and another peeve, but not my fault and I don't take it to heart that I was called "bitchy" because I wasn't when I typed the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So basically what I'm trying to say is it's a peeve when things are misconstrued!_

 
Well then I'm glad I didn't say anything there, because I totally was going to post for a search to be done and reference the other thread(s) that existed about E.L.F.!  It really sucks that the messenger got shot just because you were trying to be helpful to the poster and the mods.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 9, 2008)

@ Brittni

To be honest, your choice of words meant that your frustration showed through - it did to me anyway - so it could be that your irritation came across as 'bitchiness'.

I've found that participating in internet forums is hard and how successful you are at it depends on the culture within that particular forum.  Some forums can tolerate a little sarcasm and even some flaming.  Others can't and require a softer approach.  If your forum posting style can't adapt, then it's going to be a rough ride.

On the other hand, sometimes you just catch people at the wrong moment and they just read something into your post that you didn't mean to be there.  Or you're the person who misinterprets something.

If you don't take it with you when you leave the PC, then you're doing okay, IMHO.

Edit: (to Brittni below) - Good for you!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 9, 2008)

Understandable! I'm over it though.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 9, 2008)

Having not seen the thread, it's just always wise to be as articulate as possible on the internet (and it's useful life skill anyway). Without hearing your tone, even incredibly simple sentences or words can come off differently depending on the person


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 9, 2008)

These are a combination from all of the different forums I visit. 

-- Terrible format and grammar, in many forms. 
TyPiNG LyK DIS!1111 is annoying. 
Lose/loose, they're/their/there, flair/flare, and you're/your really get my goat. Misplaced apostrophes, ex: "We're going to the store to get a couple of Pepsi's." 
Good grief, people at my job, which involves writing for all of the public to see, is extremely guilty of the last two! 

-- Colored text. Especially if it's a color that blends in with the tables of the forum, or in obnoxious colors like rainbow. 

-- Attention whores. These are the ones who whine because, god forbid, you didn't make them or send them a goofy picture for their birthday, or other trite things like that. Woe is me. 

-- Drama queens. Enough said. 

-- Echoing someone else's pet peeve on children as avatars. I also find it kind of creepy. I understand that you might love your little one enough to immortalize him/her as an avatar, but yeah, it's just a bit creepy and they deserve a little privacy.

-- People posting YouTube links without saying what the video's content is. I'm not going to watch something if it doesn't sound interesting to me, sorry.

-- People taking constructive criticism (actual constructive criticism, not mean, spiteful criticism) out-of-hand. I haven't really seen it from here, but a couple of other forums that I've been to... turns into a drama-fest. Not cool.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 9, 2008)

There's only a couple of things I don't like on the internet. The first thing is when people type in 'text' talk. It's difficult to understand sometimes and it's much easier and neater just to write in proper verse.

It also really urks me when I see people who have received 1000s of thankyous themselves and have only thanked 2/3 people in return. Surely they must want to thank someone for something?! I don't know I just feel like it's nice to say thanks when you've appreciated someones post in some way no matter how big or small.

That's about it though - I really really enjoy using Specktra and from my past experience it's always been a really friendly, fun place to chat and long may that continue.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 9, 2008)

One that crossed my mind today, are posters with superiority complexes. Basically people who are ALWAYS condescending in their response to others. 
Like in the Recs forum, say a poster asks the dreaded "most popular mac X product" and gets the usual responses...then comes someone who'll say

"Well. You COULD use MAC, if you want a so-so product. X brand is better, way better, than MAC could ever be. But I suppose MAC would be fine. Just don't expect a lot. In fact I don't wear any MAC"

SO unnecessary! I think it's rude and in poor taste. 

Also, new members who just leech off Specktra. I'm talking about those whose ONLY posts are asking for beauty breakdowns, or basically only posting questions in recommendations. Not only that, but they'll post their thread in like 5 different places all over Specktra. Grrr.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 10, 2008)

something I need to clarify.....the giving/receiving thanks thing didn't bother me too much until I read this thread and realised that some people consider themselves worthy to be thanked but to up themselves to thank.....

On that note....are there people on the forum who do not have the ability to thank others? In that, this function is technically disabled when they are reading posts on the forum???

Because I'm trying to understand how else someone can have received 7,000 thanks but given none?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2008)

Some people don't lurk really, or read other people's posts...they just come, post FOTDs or tutorials, and go about their business.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_this is pretty generic and insignificant considering it's not just a board specific problem, but misspellings of things that have been typed out millions of times on here correctly. what can i say, i'm a spelling freak (and have been since i was a kid).

the three biggest ones? lose, concealer, and a lot. lose does not = loose, concealer only has one 'o' and a lot is two words. 

it's dumb but just a minor annoyance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now, I have to completely agree with this!  I'm not a spelling freak but little things like this annoy me.  Why does no one know that a lot is two words???


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_One that crossed my mind today, are posters with superiority complexes. Basically people who are ALWAYS condescending in their response to others. 
Like in the Recs forum, say a poster asks the dreaded "most popular mac X product" and gets the usual responses...then comes someone who'll say

"Well. You COULD use MAC, if you want a so-so product. X brand is better, way better, than MAC could ever be. But I suppose MAC would be fine. Just don't expect a lot. In fact I don't wear any MAC"

SO unnecessary! I think it's rude and in poor taste._

 
I feel the same, but in reverse context - when people bash anything that _isn't _MAC. 

"Why on earth would you use blah blah when you could use MAC? Its OBVIOUSLY superior to blah blah. Sure, its probably nothing asked for, but I'm going to suggest MAC over blah blah anyways simply because its what I LIKE and what I USE on a day to day basis. And yes, I will completely disregard the fact that my skin type and my preferences are totally different from yours!"

I'm not saying ladies on here do that, but I've seen shit like that on MANY a forum in my day.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Overly religious people who try to convince you that you'll go to hell because you don't agree with them._

 
sorry for posting this ridiculously late, but I just had to say that I completely understand what you mean about these folks. I live in a city full of them. Try to convince someone from here that their religion does not apply to everyone and they will just scream at you until their face turns red that you are the sinner going to hell, oh and that you probably have those gay friends too! People like this just make me so sad, because they really aren't "full of love" like the profess. They are mostly just bitter and scared because their religious beliefs tell them that the world and everyone in it is doomed to hell.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Some people don't lurk really, or read other people's posts...they just come, post FOTDs or tutorials, and go about their business._

 
I kind of feel horrible about stuff like this. I know this comment was in regard to people about thanks and other with non-thanking abilities. I'm pretty new here and I don't have all the skills in the world with makeup, nor do I know a lot about MAC yet. I hope Specktra is a place where I can grow into MAC!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like I've been doing a lot of things wrong on here, and really hope that I haven't pissed too many people off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't read a lot of the chatter posts yet, but maybe I can get to know the rules a little better.

I used to  be a mod on another board and it was *completely* different from this one. So, hopefully in time, I can learn the new rules and the differences between this one (which I love so far, but haven't met anyone that I don't like) and the other one. (It was a band forum BTW)


I suppose I can post my two cents...

this really isn't a pet peve, but might relate to something that I find all over the internet and it kind of goes both ways:

1. people who post WAY too much info about themselves on the internet. I know this is about makeup, and posting pictures of ourselves seems to be a HUGE part of this site. But elsewhere I see pictures on forums of people and their children where the discussions are about things that don't concern pictures. Maybe I'm being too snippy about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. the internet is a place where aspiring writers and artists look for a beginning now. I don't like trolls who go around flaming people because they are "revealing" too much in their writing or art. 

I post on a website where lots and lots of people post their art and getting replies to art like "ur such a poZer, cuz ur rt is grozzzz n perzonal, hahl0lz" makes not only the artist feel bad, but makes the entire board and art seem like a joke. If you don't have something constructive to say, keep your childish comments to yourself. I don't need to hear 341368545 reposnses that say "ur $HiT sux azz" to something that is as personal as a poem or painting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a positive note: I really love Specktra so far. No one has really said anything to me that has been negative. Although, I think constructive criticism is amazing and really helps. Growing up the world of art, you have to take everything with a grain of salt. Some people who know more than you can really really help you, others really are just jackasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh...and sorry for posting twice in a row...I'm sure that was someone's pet peeve, but I wasn't sure how to combine the posts....


----------



## rbella (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_I feel like I've been doing a lot of things wrong on here, and really hope that I haven't pissed too many people off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you have, I haven't noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you don't feel like you could "piss" someone off here.  It's a board and everyone here is pretty accepting.  The only rules I'd be worried about, if I were you, would be the ones that the Mods and Admin have set in place.  

This thread is mostly just pet peeves.  If you do something that bothers someone else but isn't a rule-breaker, oh well.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

  1. people who post WAY too much info about themselves on the internet. I know this is about makeup, and posting pictures of ourselves seems to be a HUGE part of this site. But elsewhere I see pictures on forums of people and their children where the discussions are about things that don't concern pictures. Maybe I'm being too snippy about it.  
 
I think it can be a bit dangerous. I know you can't live your life in fear, but sometimes, I feel like a lot of people are making it easy for potential crimes to be committed against them, like people who keep their address in their Facebook profile and have very loose restrictions.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think it can be a bit dangerous. I know you can't live your life in fear, but sometimes, I feel like a lot of people are making it easy for potential crimes to be committed against them, like people who keep their address in their Facebook profile and have very loose restrictions._

 
definitely. good example. it seems like some people are just asking to be stalked or harassed. if someone I know wants my phone number, they can message me and ask for it, or even better - see me in person!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with A LOT of what people have said.

My little pet peeve is when I post an FOTD and I get a about 5 continuous "one-word" comments like"
_Pretty!!!_
or
_Nice!!!_

I'm truly glad you find my look to be pretty but couldn't we change it up a bit. Be more specific. Tell me what made the look pretty and what i could improve on. I don't post FOTDs just so people can see my face. I really want to learn to apply makeup better.

And on the topic of FOTDs, I kind of agree with *CaraAmericana (?)* and certain people getting more thanks and comments. I try not to take it personally but I can't help but to wonder whether or not the commenters feel like one post is more worthy of their time than the other. Oh, well. I shouldn't complain because I'm guilty of it. :/


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree and to piggyback on your FOTD POV, I would have to say when 8 comments are saying "nice", you really don't want to say, "I think it would look more polished if you try using a lighter hand or blending your crease more" because it makes you look nitpicky.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 16, 2008)

I get annoyed when people who aren't mods feel the need to try to police the forums. Most of the time it's just trivial stuff, and it just looks like they're looking for something to point out. If it's really that big of a deal, message a mod and ask them to handle it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 19, 2008)

Depending on what it is, I don't mind other people butting in. The mods, most of them, have jobs and aren't online 24/7.


----------



## lara (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I get annoyed when people who aren't mods feel the need to try to police the forums. Most of the time it's just trivial stuff, and it just looks like they're looking for something to point out. If it's really that big of a deal, message a mod and ask them to handle it._

 
I can't speak for other members of the mod-squad, but I absolutely appreciate people being on the ball and helping and guiding other members. Like Beauty Mark said, we're not online 24-7 and we're all scattered over different timezones so we can't catch everything right away.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 20, 2008)

Great thread BTW... just spent an hour reading it all.

I don't have many pet peeves and a few of mine have been listed already...

- Using your children's pics as your avatars.  I think that is just creepy and shouldn't be done... there are lots of weirdos out there.

- People with tons of thanked but no thanks.  I think Shimmer said earlier that some people only come on here to post FOTDs but there are others that post in threads and always get thanked but never thanks anybody.  I find it a bit rude.

- I think there should be a bit more constructive criticism in the FOTDs.  I personally wouldn't mind in my FOTDs... somebody telling me if I am doing something wrong or how to improve.  I am still learning and would like to know if I should be doing something different.  As long it isn't bitchy or nasty, it is alright.  I am guilty of this as well but I think that I am not an expert or need improvement and who am to say somebody should improve.  

- Text typing... enough said

- Misspelling... drives me crazy

- I hate when people are nasty or argumentative on here.  If you are pissed off, don't take it out on everybody.  Go calm down and then come back online.  If you know something pisses you off, ignore it.  This isn't the place to vent your anger on everybody.

- Posting in the collections forum with smileys or you agree.  It just looks like you are posting to post and trying to up the amount of posts you have.  I can see doing it once but 4 times on one page... come on.  It bulks up the forum is hard to read.  

- In the collections forum, people ignoring your questions even though you have just read the whole thing and know it hasn't been asked yet but nobody can be bothered to answer it.  

That's about it... seems like a lot but really... I love Specktra.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe I'm being naive, but do people who have been thanked a lot but don't think people (thinking 0) realize that that's there? I think some of the newer members do not. 

The "Thanks!" button is nice, but I also think that it doesn't mean a lot.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2008)

The thing about constructive criticism is that sometimes people get defensive and immediately go "Well I like my liner like that!!!" when a suggestion is made, and I've had members in the past ask me to simply delete the thread as a whole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's hard to know who's got skin thick enough and who doesn't.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Maybe I'm being naive, but do people who have been thanked a lot but don't think people (thinking 0) realize that that's there? I think some of the newer members do not. 

The "Thanks!" button is nice, but I also think that it doesn't mean a lot._

 
If they've been thanked less than 50 times, perhaps that's possible.  But over 8000 thanked but 0 thanks.  Something's not quite right, IMHO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you can see the "Quote" button and use it, then you should also be able to see the "Thank" button and use it.  Of course, no one is forcing anyone to thank anyone - thanks should be given freely.  But it's just a bit odd, IMHO, to interact and be thanked by so many and yet not come across a single person who is worthy of thanks.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_If they've been thanked less than 50 times, perhaps that's possible.  But over 8000 thanked but 0 thanks.  Something's not quite right, IMHO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you can see the "Quote" button and use it, then you should also be able to see the "Thank" button and use it.  Of course, no one is forcing anyone to thank anyone - thanks should be given freely.  But it's just a bit odd, IMHO, to interact and be thanked by so many and yet not come across a single person who is worthy of thanks._

 
I wish there was a super thanks button!  LOL!  I would give you a super thanks.

How could you not see it?  I also think that it's used as a courtesy to other posters to show that you appreciate their input.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, I have another peeve.

It annoys the hell out of me when people are just plain rude and then blame it on misinterpretation of tone due to the internet.  No, your tone is not being misinterpreted.  When you say smart ass things over the entire board it's not that people are just reading too much into what you have said.  When there is a pattern in how you articulate yourself the reader is not the one with the problem.  If you say, for example, "you don't know what you're talking about.    Why would you say that?  That's silly."  How the hell else would someone interpret that other than you being an ass??  If you said that to someone in person, how do you think they would react?


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I also think that it's used as a courtesy to other posters to show that you appreciate their input._

 
That is a really neat way of putting it, aziajs


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_If they've been thanked less than 50 times, perhaps that's possible. *But over 8000 thanked but 0 thanks. Something's not quite right, IMHO.*





And if you can see the "Quote" button and use it, then you should also be able to see the "Thank" button and use it. Of course, no one is forcing anyone to thank anyone - thanks should be given freely. But it's just a bit odd, IMHO, to interact and *be thanked by so many and yet not come across a single person who is worthy of thanks*._

 
This is what I'm saying....hence why I asked if there are people who have some special status by technical adjustment that prohibits them from thanking others. Because it eludes my understanding and its the only way for me to explain over 8,000 thanked an no thanks. I honestly thought I was seeing things.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 20, 2008)

Some people just don't put that much thought into the site or seem to strictly participate as tutorial makers and possibly nothing else (there are a handful of people I haven't seen participate outside of FOTD and the tutorial forums and it seems to only be posting them). Some people probably are genuinely blind to things on the site or don't care enough to investigate; I don't know what the multi button did until a few minutes ago. There's stuff on the right side of the profile (under the avatar)  I have no idea what it does. On another board where I've been a member for years, I'm not sure what some of the features on my profile do still do that site. I'm personally more invested in reading posts or posting myself. On this site, I generally do try to use the "Thanks" buton when a post has been helpful *shrugs

I feel like regardless of how often you've been thanked, people do appreciate your input. Way up thread on this (the first page, actually), I think MissChievous put it best:
 Quote:

  I never knew some of you ladies take the "Thanks" button so seriously! Honestly, Janice installed that application as a fun little thing to give back to users, and so we can easily say "thanks" to someone without having to hit reply. It really doesn't matter how many thanks/thanked someone has, this isn't a popularity contest. I know I have a lot of thanked posts, but honestly, I barely ever look at that on people's avatars. It doesn't make anyone's opinion more or less valid, I go by what people write or post. There are no rules regarding the correct etiquette to "thanking", so don't worry about it.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else here but the examples that I'm thinking of are of users who post outside of the FOTD and tutorial sections.

Regarding being thanked - it's human nature to expect fairness and a bit of give and take.  If there's a huge discrepancy between thanks and thanked, it can create a feeling of imbalance and unfairness.  Regardless of the original remit for the "thanks" function, it may have evolved into something else that's unwritten but generally accepted.  If it's just about saying, "thank you" without having to hit reply, then it would seem that the green dots are extraneous and keeping a count of how many thanks and thanked you receive and give are extraneous.  Indeed, if it's not a popularity contest, that is, your reputation on the board doesn't matter, then all of these numbers shouldn't be visible to anyone else - because your numbers don't matter and people should take each of your posts at face-value.

Since there aren't any official forum rules regarding the correct etiquette to "thanking", my guess is that people make up their own.  For example, new users may look at a post that receives numerous thanks and try to emulate the features of that post to build up their thanked numbers.  Whilst there's no monetary value in being thanked thousands of times and it doesn't really matter IRL or even online, I would guess that people still want to feel that they've helped in some way - otherwise, why give advice or post an opinion at all?  Some people may not be posting solely to get thanked, but being acknowledged and feeling like they're part of a community may still be important to them.

I have a feeling that we may be approaching this from the wrong direction.  For what it's worth, IMHO, the issue isn't that people feel that they're not being thanked enough individually; it's that people want to see fairness and other people _giving_ thanks regardless of the target.  Whatever the commonly accepted ratio may be, my guess is that that those who have mentioned the issue as a pet peeve would agree that thousands of thanked and no thanks is disproportionate.

I'm sorry if any of this seems argumentative; it's not my intention to put anyone's back up.  I'm just trying to explain my point of view because I was one of the people who mentioned "disproportionate thanks and thanked" as a pet peeve.


----------



## rbella (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok, I have another peeve.

It annoys the hell out of me when people are just plain rude and then blame it on misinterpretation of tone due to the internet.  No, your tone is not being misinterpreted.  When you say smart ass things over the entire board it's not that people are just reading too much into what you have said.  When there is a pattern in how you articulate yourself the reader is not the one with the problem.  If you say, for example, "you don't know what you're talking about.    Why would you say that?  That's silly."  How the hell else would someone interpret that other than you being an ass??  If you said that to someone in person, how do you think they would react?_

 
I'm sorry aziajs, but you don't know what you are talking about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding!!!!!!!!  

I totally agree with your statement.  It is possible to disagree in written word without offending people.  I hate the "its your problem if you took what I said wrong" attitude.  Ummm, no I didn't.  You are just a jerk.....


----------



## FullWroth (Jul 20, 2008)

Aside from everything already mentioned, I hate hate HATE it when people don't read the forum rules, then get all irritated when a mod corrects them on something they did wrong. On my forum, I've even once had a girl who, when corrected several times for the same mistake (a really glaringly stupid one, like if someone here were to post about the latest MAC collection in Deep Thoughts or The Den or something, then posted another thread with swatches there, then posted another thread with their thoughts on the collection there...), had the nerve to tell me she "didn't think the rules actually mattered."






 What did you think we WROTE them for then?! Dumb dumb dumbity dumbdumb.


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*I think that, with the amount of snark out on the internet, anyone who posts an FOTD deserves a little pick me up*, whether it's in the form of 'thanks', rep, or a comment._

 
i agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & although it would be nice to get some positive CC on specktra, i think it appeals to members that they can comfortably post a FOTD & not have to worry about being picked apart. IMO, encouragment leads to confidence & will put an aspiring makeup artist farther ahead than any CC would. too much CC can be discouraging.


----------



## Willa (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The thing about constructive criticism is that sometimes people get defensive and immediately go "Well I like my liner like that!!!" when a suggestion is made, and I've had members in the past ask me to simply delete the thread as a whole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's hard to know who's got skin thick enough and who doesn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But you know, it's one of the reasons I never really posted a FOTD. Ok, to be honest I don't have a camera but when I have my mother's, I don't post it anyway because I think people arent constructive enough. 

It's ok the way it is, recieving compliments is always good, but I know that I'm not at my best yet (a little lack of technique here and there), and I would love to see advices and comments on it, to improve. I don't really need to be told that it's beautiful and pretty, when I know it's not the way it should look/be. 

I don't know if you get my point? I'm losing my english hahaha

So that's why I would love to get constructive criticism. But I know not everybody would. I guess that if we do, more and more, people will get use to it?


----------



## Janice (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_But you know, it's one of the reasons I never really posted a FOTD. Ok, to be honest I don't have a camera but when I have my mother's, I don't post it anyway because I think people arent constructive enough.

It's ok the way it is, recieving compliments is always good, but I know that I'm not at my best yet (a little lack of technique here and there), and I would love to see advices and comments on it, to improve. I don't really need to be told that it's beautiful and pretty, when I know it's not the way it should look/be._

 
The members who truly want CC ask for it in their FOTD post and generally receive it. 

Thanks - some people just don't participate in the forum to it's full capability. The thanks feature is an option that is there for people to use but only if they take the time to. Others don't make posts, but they use the thanks! button as their way of interacting with anothers contribution. The thanks button doesn't have any official guidelines for use, because it's so subjective. Besides, how would we police non sanctioned use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reputation and thanks numbers etc are displayed to recognize and reward those who make in investment in a forum by participating and sharing content, information, and a piece of themselves. If there were no incentive to make that investment, how active would anyone be and what would make you want to return? 

Just my $.02


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 21, 2008)

haha, I enjoyed reading this thread, can't believe I had missed it until now. 

My biggest pet peeve is definitely when people call you rude or stupid when you disagree with their opinions. Guaranted, i've seen this a lot less on Specktra than other forums. I also do find that a lot of the questions are repeated in the recommendation section. It doesn't bug me as much but I feel bad for the mods who have to keep posting links to existing threads with similar topics for those people.

I think that's it for me. Great forum and the best way to spend my lunch hour at work


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for your response, Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I appreciate that not everyone participates in _any_ forum to its full capacity.  Regarding this forum in particular, perhaps those with 'disproportionate' thanks and thanked have decided that if they get thanked then that's the choice of those people who thank them, but they're not going to give any thanks out themselves.  Or perhaps it's totally innocent and they really don't notice that each of their posts generate 50+ thanks nor do they notice that they've been thanked thousands of times but have never given thanks to a single person.

Whatever their reasons or lack thereof, judging by this thread, the result is still the same - it may still seem unfair to other people who see the disproportionate numbers.  But I guess that you can't please everyone!  I appreciate that there's not a lot than can be done about disproportionate numbers because giving thanks _is_ voluntary and, as you wrote, subjective; using the thanks function isn't enforceable and attempting to do so would probably undermine the 'goodwill' underlying the system, IMHO.

I'm certainly not asking for the thanks function to be policed or for something to be included in the site rules - I'm participating in this thread to discuss our pet peeves, not to bring about a revolution.  If change happens as a result of anything in this thread and it improves the user experience, then brilliant!  Equally, if nothing happens, I'm equally okay with that.

Regarding your comments about incentives - I appreciate that as the site owner, you need to make the site as sticky as possible so that people return. However, does an individual's incentives earned need to be visible to everyone else to achieve that?  That was the point I was trying to put forward in my previous post.  Incentives earned visible to everyone, effectively _does_ turn it into a popularity contest, IMHO.  That is, a more highly 'decorated' user --> a more useful and valuable member of the community --> more popular.  A popularity contest isn't necessarily a bad thing though.  It's just the nature of the beast, IMHO.

To reiterate, I'm not asking for any changes; just responding to points that were brought up earlier, enjoying the discussion and hopefully learning something new!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 21, 2008)

If it weren't the 'thanks' button, it would be the user rep button. If it weren't that, it would be user titles, post count, etc.

Fact is that people who contribute something that others want to read / see (in the case of swatches...many of the people who have disproportionate 'thanks' are people who post some very helpful swatches on the site but don't post elsewhere) are going to get some kind of positive feedback.
I would hope that we're not suggesting a system where no score is kept, no grades are registered, no positive incentive to contributors made, etc. is preferable.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

*peeks out of trunk and reaches for pipe wrench....   ohpleaseohpleaseohplease


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_......Incentives earned visible to everyone, effectively does turn it into a popularity contest, IMHO........_

 
I just don't see Specktra as the kind of board where that matters, honestly. I just see it (the thanks) as a nice option for those who want to use it.

Not directed at you jasminbarley, just my general thoughts on the topic:

As Shimmer mentioned, the volume and type of posting that a user does makes a difference as to how many times they may be thanked.  Users shouldn't feel obligated to maintain a "resonable range" between their thanks and thanked numbers.  They shouldn't even think about it.    

I really see "Thanks" as a non-issue.  They are there.  If you are so moved, thank someone.  That's a nice gesture on your part.  If you do not feel a thanks is due, don't thank and don't worry about it.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 22, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is that on Specktra and typically other beauty forums is when members refer to me as "hun", "babe", "sweetie" etc...
Like "Hey hun, I saw your sale thread...". I just don't understand why we're calling other adults who may or may not be older then us these cutesy pet names. I don't like when people do it in real life, and I certainly don't like it over the internet. Not only do I find it rude and condescending but I get a fake cutesy sense. And I hate cutesy especially fake cutesy.

I also can't handle when people type the first letter of every word in caps. *Like This Is What They Would Do.* I don't even see how that's possible to do, like sit there and make sure every single word has a capital letter lol


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two pet peeves. One is when you post a thread asking for a recommendation, and then another poster posts in your thread asking for random advice that pertains solely to themselves. It's like... thanks for ignoring the original poster. My second pet peeve is when you post a thread asking a question and the first person answers your question, but then five more people say the same exact thing that was said the first time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_I also can't handle when people type the first letter of every word in caps. *Like This Is What They Would Do.* I don't even see how that's possible to do, like sit there and make sure every single word has a capital letter lol_

 
It's a feature that's on the site to prevent people from typing in all caps.
When someone posts in all caps, the site will automatically reconfigure the post to have only the first letter capitalized.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Oh wow i feel so dumb i didn't even know that, i actually thought people took the time out to make every first letter big lool


----------



## star25 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_something I need to clarify.....the giving/receiving thanks thing didn't bother me too much until I read this thread and realised that some people consider themselves worthy to be thanked but to up themselves to thank.....

On that note....are there people on the forum who do not have the ability to thank others? In that, this function is technically disabled when they are reading posts on the forum???

Because I'm trying to understand how else someone can have received 7,000 thanks but given none?_

 

I don't have that option. 
As far as I know it's supposed to be in the bottom right hand corner (I've actually done a search on this) but all I have are the Reply w/ Quote, Multi-quote and Quick Reply.

So that's my reason for not having thanked anyone, and it could be other peoples' as well. Otherwise I have no problem having to click a simple button to express my gratitude.


----------



## SparklingMissy (Jul 22, 2008)

What  really grind my gears *lol* is when you post a sale/swap and someone asks for a different price so you consider it and choose to be nice that day and knock a good $2-$3 dollars off something that was already priced really low and then they disappear. WTH people! Just say no thank you.....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 22, 2008)

Noooo


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Noooo_

 
????  LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_???? LOL_

 
LOL omg, I was trying to see if the computer would change my all caps. But then I was trying to edit my post to put one of my pet peeves on there, and my computer closed the window on me...

so all u guys saw was Noooo, ahahaha


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 22, 2008)

^I just realized this the other day when i tried to bump my sales thread and i wrote bump in all caps but when it was posted, i noticed that it was no longer in caps! I thought that was weird LOL----okay i just put all caps for that lol........force of habit!!

I'm getting annoyed lately when i see posts asking when is this product coming back or i'm dying for this to be re-released. Two that i had answered to had been re-released from MAC this year already! If you actually checked the colour stories or ran a simple search, you would've found that!!!

Yes, i do understand that its newer members asking but when in doubt, search first so we don't have a million posts about the same damn product!!! I always use the search function first!


----------



## SexyVixenSF (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I don't have that option. 
As far as I know it's supposed to be in the bottom right hand corner (I've actually done a search on this) but all I have are the Reply w/ Quote, Multi-quote and Quick Reply.

So that's my reason for not having thanked anyone, and it could be other peoples' as well. Otherwise I have no problem having to click a simple button to express my gratitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It used to be that thanking someone for their post or giving them kudos was done thru rep points. At least thats how it is on several other forums. Dont know if the rep thing was ever a thing here.
Doesnt matter though, either way it can turn into a popularity contest thing and people rep/thank as much as they can for certain people.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I would hope that we're not suggesting a system where no score is kept, no grades are registered, no positive incentive to contributors made, etc. is preferable._

 
Can't speak for anyone else, but _I'm_ not suggesting it, Shimmer - I was merely querying why the system is _visible_ to everyone else if the intention is to steer it away from being a popularity contest.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I just don't see Specktra as the kind of board where that matters, honestly. I just see it (the thanks) as a nice option for those who want to use it.

Not directed at you jasminbarley, just my general thoughts on the topic:

As Shimmer mentioned, the volume and type of posting that a user does makes a difference as to how many times they may be thanked.  Users shouldn't feel obligated to maintain a "resonable range" between their thanks and thanked numbers.  They shouldn't even think about it.    

I really see "Thanks" as a non-issue.  They are there.  If you are so moved, thank someone.  That's a nice gesture on your part.  If you do not feel a thanks is due, don't thank and don't worry about it._

 
To be honest, I don't disagree with any part of your post, MAC_Whore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In particular, I think that you make a very valid point about maintaining a 'reasonable range'.  On the one hand, for those who are peeved by disproportionate ratios, it's our/their problem and there's not a lot that can be done other than to just move on.  On the other hand, it may seem contradictory to my stance but, I agree that people shouldn't get wound up into trying to maintain a 'reasonable range', particularly since there's nothing in the rules that states that they must do so.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I don't have that option. 
As far as I know it's supposed to be in the bottom right hand corner (I've actually done a search on this) but all I have are the Reply w/ Quote, Multi-quote and Quick Reply.

So that's my reason for not having thanked anyone, and it could be other peoples' as well. Otherwise I have no problem having to click a simple button to express my gratitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for mentioning this, star25. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't know that this situation was possible.  I know that reputation can be switched off in our control panel/options, but I assumed that was to prevent people from thanking you rather than you thanking other people.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Can't speak for anyone else, but I'm not suggesting it, Shimmer - I was merely querying why the system is visible to everyone else if the intention is to steer it away from being a popularity contest.



To be honest, I don't disagree with any part of your post, MAC_Whore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In particular, I think that you make a very valid point about maintaining a 'reasonable range'.  On the one hand, for those who are peeved by disproportionate ratios, it's our/their problem and there's not a lot that can be done other than to just move on.  On the other hand, it may seem contradictory to my stance but, I agree that people shouldn't get wound up into trying to maintain a 'reasonable range', particularly since there's nothing in the rules that states that they must do so.



Thanks for mentioning this, star25. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't know that this situation was possible.  I know that reputation can be switched off in our control panel/options, but I assumed that was to prevent people from thanking you rather than you thanking other people._

 
I honestly never knew people got so wound up over green dots. :/


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_
  On the one hand, for those who are peeved by disproportionate ratios, it's our/their problem and there's not a lot that can be done other than to just move on.  On the other hand, it may seem contradictory to my stance but, I agree that people shouldn't get wound up into trying to maintain a 'reasonable range', particularly since there's nothing in the rules that states that they must do so._

 





 Really, people _actually_ waste energy caring about that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, I'm so glad I _have a life _


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I honestly never knew people got so wound up over green dots. :/_

 
Again, can't speak for anyone else but IMHO, being peeved or irked is not the same as being wound up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm interested enough in the discussion to participate, but it doesn't mean that I'm seething at my keyboard and typing with a raised heart rate and a red face.  Nor am I having trouble sleeping at night because of disproportionate thanks:thanked ratios.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't know about anyone else though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Really, people actually waste energy caring about that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, I'm so glad I have a life 



_

 
To be honest, I don't find the insinuation that I don't 'have a life', helpful or constructive.  We all have lives, we just choose to live them differently.  Just because your life is different from mine and you 'care' about different things, doesn't mean that you have a life and I don't.  Having read a number of your posts, particularly in the Collections threads where you are such an enabler, I'm a little surprised at your response.

If you disagree with any of the points I've made, perhaps you'd like to put forward some points for discussion.  Otherwise, if you don't like my posts and don't want to read them, you could always put me on ignore, then you won't be tempted to throw back sarcastic and dismissive posts that could potentially incite a flame war.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I honestly never knew people got so wound up over green dots. :/_

 
I used to mod at another forum. Trust me, some people will actually lose it over dots. We had red (negative rep.) as well as green (positive rep.) dots. Wanna start a flame war? Just start giving people red dots. They.would.lose.their.mind!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I used to mod at another forum. Trust me, some people will actually lose it over dots. We had red (negative rep.) as well as green (positive rep.) dots. Wanna start a flame war? Just start giving people red dots. They.would.lose.their.mind!_

 
LOL.....I can see that!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 22, 2008)

Having had another think about it, I've come to the conclusion that there may be some confusion between reputation level (green dots) and the thanks:thanked ratio.  Yes, the two are related, but high reputation levels _do not_ irk or annoy me and have _never_ done so.  Apologies, if I did not make that clear to those who thought otherwise.

The _sole_ reason I bought up the reputation levels was due to their visibility and the statements that it wasn't a popularity contest.  However, I've since discovered that each user can turn off the visibility of their reputation levels (green dots and who thanked them recently as well as number of reputation points in their profile).  So, to me, the issue of visibility is now a non-issue.  Besides, I've never had any strong feelings about whether or not it is a popularity contest.

To reiterate my first post in this thread, I agreed with a previous poster/posters that one of my pet peeves was that some users have a disproportionate thanks:thanked ratio.  However, as far as I'm concerned, MAC_Whore has addressed this in her last post.

Finally, I'd just like to point out that pet peeves are just that, IMHO.  They're just _little things_ that cause us _minor_ annoyance.  Some pet peeves may seem illogical to some people and therefore not everyone is going to agree about them.

For example, someone might be irked when their colleagues don't wish them, "Good morning," when they arrive for work.  Others might just shrug it off and just assume that perhaps their colleagues are having a bad day.  There's probably no company rule that states that everyone must say, "Good morning," but it doesn't mean that it doesn't annoy someone when someone else doesn't do it.  It might wind up that person for the rest of the day and they can't shake it off, or it might cross their mind for a split second and then it's gone again. Some people might even hold onto it for a bit longer and it interferes with how they interact with their colleagues.  The possibilities are endless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I'm glad that this thread is about 'forum pet *peeves*' rather than 'forum pet *hates*'.  The latter would probably open up an even larger can of worms, IMHO.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 22, 2008)

Come to think of it, pet peeves or not, all of this seems like indirect attacks. I'm saying this because of some of the posts I've read seemed to be... like 'if you do any of these then you're a complete idiot'. Let me end by saying that I know this post doesn't mean any harm but I'm just expressing my thoughts.


----------



## rbella (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^Agreed.  A lot of these "peeves" seem like a way for people to vent their frustrations about certain individual posters.  I don't think that was the intention of this thread.


----------



## rbella (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_To be honest, I don't find the insinuation that I don't 'have a life', helpful or constructive.  We all have lives, we just choose to live them differently.  Just because your life is different from mine and you 'care' about different things, doesn't mean that you have a life and I don't.  Having read a number of your posts, particularly in the Collections threads where you are such an enabler, I'm a little surprised at your response.

If you disagree with any of the points I've made, perhaps you'd like to put forward some points for discussion.  Otherwise, if you don't like my posts and don't want to read them, you could always put me on ignore, then you won't be tempted to throw back sarcastic and dismissive posts that could potentially incite a flame war._

 
Jasmin,
I can see why you might feel this way, but I think that elegant was responding to your statement that "others" get "wound up" regarding the green dots.  I really don't think that was directed towards you.  Of course I can't speak for her, but I did not interpret it as a direct slam to you.  JMO.  I don't think you don't have a life.  I just think there are a lot of people (not you) who are unnecessarily concerned with the ratio of green dots.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 22, 2008)

@ rbella

I appreciate your speaking on elegant_one's behalf and giving your interpretation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, my thoughts behind my response to her post still remain the same, regardless of whether I add "(or others)" after most of the 'I's in my post or replace the 'I's with "Others."  IMHO, it doesn't really alter the fact that she stated that she "has a life," thereby implying that those who 'care' about the green dots "don't have a life."

As you stated, I don't care about the green dots!  But perhaps others do.  To be honest, I'm actually sorry that I brought them up, even if it was to highlight something else, because my pet peeve wasn't about reputation or the green dots; my pet peeve was disproportionate thanks:thanked ratios.  And as I stated in my previous post, MAC_Whore already addressed this.

Anyway, everyone is entitled to an opinion.  And, for what it's worth, this kind of opinion is not one that I take offense at, whether or not elegant_one meant it personally or not.  But since she did bring it up in addition to quoting part of my post, I was interested enough to respond.


----------



## rbella (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ I understand.  I just don't want you to feel bad.  I respect your opinion here and like to hear your point of view.  I truly believe everyone else does as well!  

I probably shouldn't have spoken on her behalf, but since I thanked her post I wanted you to know why.  I felt she was just trying to make a statement on the craziness surrounding the rep (green dot) ratios.  I don't think she was trying to offend anyone.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 22, 2008)

If dots were outlawed, then only outlaws would have dots...


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 22, 2008)

@ rbella

No worries - I don't feel bad at all, quite the contrary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After all, it's an internet discussion board and something to do to pass the time!  It's very rare that I would advise anyone, let alone myself, to take offence at anything written on the internet.

And I appreciate your explaining why you responded.  To be honest, I didn't notice that you'd thanked her post, so it never even crossed my mind to query it.  Even if I did see your thanks, as I said, everyone is entitled to an opinion, if you agree with something and disagree with something else, that's your prerogative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RE the green dots, I agree about the craziness, but I also understand it and can see why people might get het up about their own rep level.  Though to be honest, I can't see the reasoning behind getting het up about other people's rep level, but I guess that's because it's a platform where I don't personally feel the need to compete.

LOL @ SMMY - now, there's one person that I definitely wish I could thank but can't.


----------



## rbella (Jul 22, 2008)

If SMMY could receive "thanks", she'd have more than anyone else on this board!!!!!!!


----------



## SMMY (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_@ rbella

No worries - I don't feel bad at all, quite the contrary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After all, it's an internet discussion board and something to do to pass the time!  It's very rare that I would advocate anyone, let alone myself, to take offence at anything written on the internet.

And I appreciate your explaining why you responded.  To be honest, I didn't notice that you'd thanked her post, so it never even crossed my mind to query it.  Even if I did see your thanks, as I said, everyone is entitled to an opinion, if you agree with something and disagree with something else, that's your prerogative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* RE the green dots, I agree about the craziness, but I also understand it and can see why people might get het up about their own rep level.  Though to be honest, I can't see the reasoning behind getting het up about other people's rep level, but I guess that's because it's a platform where I don't personally feel the need to compete.*

LOL @ SMMY - now, there's one person that I definitely wish I could thank but can't._

 
After modding, I don't. It is meaningless, as some of our best posters there had very few dots. Just keep in mind that dots are merely indicators of popularity and not necessarily quality. Though I do admit to taking perverse pleasure in watching some very special individuals that were a nightmare for mods, spontaneously combust when they discovered they weren't the forum darlings that they thought they were. 

I think of posting here as conversations and as such, don't expect attagirls for anything I post, but that's my posting style. No one else has to give it anymore credence than anyone else's style.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I used to mod at another forum. Trust me, some people will actually lose it over dots. We had red (negative rep.) as well as green (positive rep.) dots. Wanna start a flame war? Just start giving people red dots. They.would.lose.their.mind!_

 
Hell yes they do. It's any forum with dots, too. :/


----------



## SMMY (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Hell yes they do. It's any forum with dots, too. :/_

 
Admins here at Speckta were smart to use only positive rep points, otherwise Friday nights become like the Gunfight at the O.K. Corral, only with words and Cat Macros, instead of guns. Fun occasionally, but pretty soon hardly anyone is speaking to each other, including mods and admins. Good times, good times.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 23, 2008)

@SMMY

You don't _understand it_? Or you don't _something else_?

I understand that green dots are mainly indicators of popularity rather than quality - as per my previous posts regarding popularity contests and the visibility of reputation level to others.  My personal opinion is that I don't really like _visible_ reputation levels because it generally leads to 'post whoring' and spamming.  I'm indifferent to reputation systems that are only visible to the individual user.

With regard to people getting het up about their own rep level - I see it in terms of feedback and incentive, as Janice mentioned.  However, I don't understand about people getting het up about other people's rep level because, as you said, it's meaningless.  As I wrote in a previous post on this thread, there's no monetary value or any other RL value in comparing your rep level to someone else's.

I think that the 'forum darlings' phenomenon can be exceedingly pleasurable to watch - thus the reasoning behind my post on the 'flame war and trolling' thread.  I guess that established members can get into a comfort zone and their self-control mechanisms can become damaged.

With regard to your posting-style, kudos to you!  But it would still be nice to be able to thank you without having to create a new post


----------



## SMMY (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_@SMMY

You don't understand it? Or you don't something else?

I understand that green dots are mainly indicators of popularity rather than quality - as per my previous posts regarding popularity contests and the visibility of reputation level to others.  My personal opinion is that I don't really like visible reputation levels because it generally leads to 'post whoring' and spamming.  I'm indifferent to reputation systems that are only visible to the individual user.

With regard to people getting het up about their own rep level - I see it in terms of feedback and incentive, as Janice mentioned.  However, I don't understand about people getting het up about other people's rep level because, as you said, it's meaningless.  As I wrote in a previous post on this thread, there's no monetary value or any other RL value in comparing your rep level to someone else's.

I think that the 'forum darlings' phenomenon can be exceedingly pleasurable to watch - thus the reasoning behind my post on the 'flame war and trolling' thread.  I guess that established members can get into a comfort zone and their self-control mechanisms can become damaged.

With regard to your posting-style, kudos to you!  But it would still be nice to be able to thank you without having to create a new post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I meant I don't understand why people get their dander up over dots. There are plenty of online games if people want to compete and score, why would you care about it at a place where you're socializing? It's like half way through a cocktail party, your host suddenly rates all her guests as to their affability and verbal skills. Seems kind of odd, but that is coming from someone who used to mod and had to deal with some down right silly arguments over reps and who was popular. Don't ever want to go there again.

Forum darlings - yes we had a few of those that were just giant pains in the derrière. I don't see anyone like that here at Specktra, most posters seem to be able to keep their ids inside their pants.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 23, 2008)

@ SMMY

I guess that some people just want to feel that they belong to the in-group and that other people value their contribution.  That is, they need and actively seek the approval as part of a support mechanism to help calm their insecurities.  And comparing their rep level to other's is a way of reinforcing this.

Other people are lone rangers and they don't want to participate in the 'game', rather they actively seek to avoid it.  Perhaps these people want to feel superior because they see popularity contests as beneath them.  Or perhaps they genuinely, just.don't.care.

To be honest, I don't really know Specktra well enough yet to be able to point out someone who might be a 'forum darling', so I'll take your word for it that none exist!


----------



## rbella (Jul 23, 2008)

@SMMY:
"dander up over dots." I friggin' love it!

Red dots would make me laugh my ass off. Except for TUT'S & FOTD's.  That would just be mean.

Who would becone enemies?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_If dots were outlawed, then only outlaws would have dots..._

 





You kill...

oh look, theres my lung on the floor. From laughing so hard haha


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It's a feature that's on the site to prevent people from typing in all caps.
When someone posts in all caps, the site will automatically reconfigure the post to have only the first letter capitalized._

 
Ah okay, this makes sense. Now this makes me look at the people who do this even more differently b/c that means they were trying to type their normal comment in all caps. 

I would also like to add another hate for forums.... when people sign the bottom of their post. Like that's not what we have signatures and usernames. I especially hate this on Livejournal.


----------



## user79 (Jul 23, 2008)

About the Thanks button, use it if you want, and if you don't feel like it, then don't. The intention of the thanks button was certainly not to start a popularity contest and I'm saddened that people see it this way. All users' contributions on here are valued, whether they have a lot of "green dots" or not. Some people just contribute in a way that a lot of people are thankful for, maybe by posting great swatches, or a good tutorial, etc. The thanks button is just a way to show that appreciation. It doesn't mean that poster is "better" than a new member who may not have a lot of thanks yet, just that they are more established, long-term members who have taken the time to contribute in a helpful way to the community, which other people obviously appreciate.

That being said, I don't think the intention of this thread was to upset people or for people to get offended, so I think it's best if this thread is closed for now.


----------



## Janice (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I don't have that option. 
As far as I know it's supposed to be in the bottom right hand corner (I've actually done a search on this) but all I have are the Reply w/ Quote, Multi-quote and Quick Reply.

So that's my reason for not having thanked anyone, and it could be other peoples' as well. Otherwise I have no problem having to click a simple button to express my gratitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just to clarify this for those reading if you are use the older, unsupported Specktra skin (Romantic Speckles) you won't have use of the Thanks! feature. I've made the skin available to those who don't prefer the new one, but as you can see the downside is not being able to take advantage current features. Just FYI.


----------



## Janice (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_If SMMY could receive "thanks", she'd have more than anyone else on this board!!!!!!!_

 
I just fixed the issue with SMMY's account, thank away! xD


----------

